# The Eddie Van Halen Megathread: All things EVH (RIP)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2020)

Wolfie just confirmed it on his twitter.

https://twitter.com/WolfVanHalen/status/1313561314598350848?s=20

I'm fucking crushed rn.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 6, 2020)

My heart.....
RIP and thanks for all the riffs and inspiration


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 6, 2020)

Lame! RIP


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 6, 2020)

press F


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 6, 2020)

Opened my Instagram and Mike Portnoy's post about his death was the first thing I saw. 

I don't wanna sound like I'm Nostradamus or anything, but I was watching some old videos of EVH last night and the thought of his death crossed my mind, and now here we are.

RIP to probably the third most influential guitarist on me behind Randy Rhoads and John Lennon.


----------



## MFB (Oct 6, 2020)

I cued up Van Halen's self-titled after reading it in the other thread; I'm by no stretch of the imagination a fan, I like the songs I've heard, but this is a bummer for the legacy of rock and guitar


----------



## lurè (Oct 6, 2020)

Fuckin 2020 worst year ever


----------



## slan (Oct 6, 2020)

An absolute bummer.


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 6, 2020)

Wow, wasn't expecting to wake up to this. A true icon. RIP King Edward.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 6, 2020)

Fucking. Legend. 

RIP man, thanks for ALL the riffs/inspiration. 

Damn. 2020 sucks worse than any other year yet. Satan himself could jump up out of the ground laughing at the state of the world, say he caused all of it and I wouldn’t be surprised in the least rn.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 6, 2020)

What the ever fuck 2020.

Anyone who has seen my guitar and amp collection knows what he meant to me. Up until I moved for work and had to put most of my stuff in storage I had a life size cutout of EVH in my guitar room.

Much like Detroit fans hoping Barry Sanders would unretire I always hoped for another EVH album with Michael Anthony.


----------



## broj15 (Oct 6, 2020)

Damn. Jammed Panama on my work to work this morning (fav song he ever had a hand in writing) and had no idea. One of the most influential guitarists ever. Inspired multiple generations of guitarists and one of the last true "guitar heros".
RIP.

I hope they send him off like they did Lemmy:


----------



## Shawn (Oct 6, 2020)

So Sad to hear this....he will be missed. RIP EVH.


----------



## ToneLab (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP Eddie.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 6, 2020)

fucking hell- that's all


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 6, 2020)

Honestly, I've never been one to cry when celebrities/people I'm a fan of die, just because I didn't actually know them I think, but this is the first time for like 10 seconds I thought I was going to cry, I could feel it coming on.

RIP my personal GOAT


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 6, 2020)

My buddy just texted me about it, I didn't even believe him. What a huge loss to the guitar community.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 6, 2020)

I've never listened to Van Halen with a sad face until today


----------



## Omzig (Oct 6, 2020)

Well that fucking sucks...Jam in peace ed


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 6, 2020)

What a legend. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 6, 2020)

His influence on rock/metal music and equipment will never be matched, RIP


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 6, 2020)

One of the few guys who took having his name on gear super seriously in terms of it having to be “good” and something they’d actually use. Such an influential player.


----------



## chipchappy (Oct 6, 2020)

Rest in Peace to a legend


----------



## odibrom (Oct 6, 2020)

... Damn you 2020! What a fucking bastard year...


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 6, 2020)

Bummer saw them live once and dude is obviously a legend.


----------



## mystix (Oct 6, 2020)

F u cancer!

One of the greatest... this one really hurts. 

Post your favorite vids/clips of the maestro...


----------



## Zado (Oct 6, 2020)

No fucking way. NO FUCKING WAY.


----------



## akinari (Oct 6, 2020)

No words to describe his impact on guitarists, and no words to describe how sad I am to hear the news. Rest easy, Ed...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 6, 2020)

Shocking news. A true legend of the guitar and one of the most influential players ever. RIP Eddie.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP to the undisputed goat


----------



## Edika (Oct 6, 2020)

I have been living under a rock as I wasn't aware of his battle with cancer. RIP to one of the most influential guitarists of modern rock. It might sound callous but throat cancer was not an unexpected conclusion to his lifestyle, at least on the early stages of his career.


----------



## potatohead33 (Oct 6, 2020)

Pretty much my reaction


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 6, 2020)

A true legend and pioneer of guitar!! Truly heartbreaking... 

Rest In Peace EVH


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Oct 6, 2020)

This just sucks. RIP Eddie.

EVH was *THE* reason I started playing. He was the reason my first guitars were Kramers. This one hurts deep.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 6, 2020)

this fucking sucks


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 6, 2020)

Very, very, very, upsetting news.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Oct 6, 2020)

Respect earned, respect given! RIP to the Legend, EVH!!!


----------



## mbardu (Oct 6, 2020)

F**k you some more Mr. 2020


----------



## Pietjepieter (Oct 6, 2020)

Fuck.

That is some sad news 

RIP, true legend


----------



## NickS (Oct 6, 2020)

Holy shit this year sucks.....

RIP Eddie


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP EVH.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 6, 2020)

absolutely devastating


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 6, 2020)

Was never a huge fan of his music, but damn it if you can't respect what he did for the artform. I got to see Van Halen live back in the 90's (outdoors during a nasty lightning storm... Helluva show.) 

RIP.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 6, 2020)

He helped lay the foundation for so much of the things we all love. Thanks, Eddie.


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 6, 2020)

Think it's safe to say SSO wouldn't even exist if EVH hadn't come along. Such an incredible amount of influence from one person.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 6, 2020)

I simply cannot fathom the world of music without the talent, the influence, and the enthusiasm of this absolute legend. Rest In Peace, Eddie. You shaped and inspired so many of us.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 6, 2020)

I just went to a bar and I heard these middleaged women talking about EVH's death. Checked the internet and there was it. Rest in piece. One of the greatest guitarists ever.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 6, 2020)

When I was about 10 years old, my dad brought back a VHS copy of "Live Without a Net" that I can still vividly remember. During the solo section, I'd never seen a guitar being played with 2 hands on the fretboard like that before and as a youngster was really inspiring to see. When I was taking lessons as a young teenager the first Van Halen song taught to me was "Ain't Talkin 'Bout Love" followed by "Running with the Devil." These tunes pushed me to venture out of the grunge realm and got me on a Van Halen kick for a few years that really changed my perception of music and what the guitar could do. Van Halen's music is timeless, innovative, and inimitable! RIP Eddie.


----------



## mongey (Oct 6, 2020)

Not someone I listen to allot but you can't deny his talent and impact.



RIP


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2020)

another legend gone 

RIP


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 6, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> When I was about 10 years old, my dad brought back a VHS copy of "Live Without a Net" that I can still vividly remember. During the solo section, I'd never seen a guitar being played with 2 hands on the fretboard like that before and as a youngster was really inspiring to see. When I was taking lessons as a young teenager the first Van Halen song taught to me was "Ain't Talkin 'Bout Love" followed by "Running with the Devil." These tunes pushed me to venture out of the grunge realm and got me on a Van Halen kick for a few years that really changed my perception of music and what the guitar could do. Van Halen's music is timeless, innovative, and inimitable! RIP Eddie.


I'm in a bit of a similar boat as you as my dad also turned me onto VH, even though I never thought much of it as a 10 year old. Eventually, I came across some WatchMojo videos on guitarists and saw Eddie tapping in Live Without a Net and just thought it was the coolest thing ever. The first two Van Halen songs I also learned as well were Ain't Talkin 'Bout Love and Runnin' with the Devil! 

Trying to play along to Ain't Talkin 'Bout Love pretty much sparked my GAS and tone chasing, and I will forever thank Eddie for having such a great sound that leaves you wondering how he got it. For me recently, I came across some videos from I wanna say 2008/09 where he talks about tone and the development of the 5150, and the clips of Eddie from various shows made think about Dimebag because of the massive impact Eddie had on him, and that made me rethink how influential Eddie was on me and sparked a VH kick that will forever continue. 

Speaking of Dimebag, I think it's fitting that Frankenstrat be buried with Eddie in the same way Bumblebee was buried with Dime.

Once again, Rest In Peace Eddie.


----------



## TimSE (Oct 6, 2020)

F


----------



## beerandbeards (Oct 6, 2020)

I wasnt directly influence by EVH but obviously all my heroes were. The God of Shred and modern rock guitar

Rest in Power


----------



## Boofchuck (Oct 6, 2020)

Man, I opened Instagram and it was just flooded with pictures of him. 


Rest in peace dude. 

I'm going to play my 5150 now. \m/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 6, 2020)

I saw people taking the opportunity to be assholes on Twitter. Should change the name of that website to Shitter.

RIP Eddie.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 6, 2020)

Great, we're just missing a meteorite hit, an alien invasion and Trump reelected now. 

I wasn't big on Van Halen, too young and a European to boot, but their indirect influence though people I did listen to likely had an impact on the music I like.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 6, 2020)

Every song he's played on has something to love or be inspired by. That's something you can't say about anyone else.


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 6, 2020)

Dude wrote the soundtrack to my youth.

Just gutted, but thankful.


----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP to a total legend.


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 6, 2020)

It's so sad to see such an incredibly influential player pass. He does leave one hell of a legacy behind him. Rest in peace Eddie, you will be missed.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 6, 2020)

When I first started playing guitar, it was mostly Rammstein, Metallica, and punk guitar stuff. My mom (as shitty as this sounds) was always like “it’s no Van Halen”. While that sounds crappy, it was her way or pushing me I found out later, And I’m all the better for it. Listened to a ton of it after that and really focused on my technique and phrasing. This is crazy


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 6, 2020)

Way too soon. Fuck 2020


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 6, 2020)

"Let's take a minute and try to imagine our world if he never showed up.

It's unthinkable"

-Steve Vai


----------



## StevenC (Oct 6, 2020)

BigViolin said:


> "Let's take a minute and try to imagine our world if he never showed up.
> 
> It's unthinkable"
> 
> -Steve Vai


It feels right now like guitar needs to take a few weeks off just to figure out what it is without EVH.


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 6, 2020)

Turned on computer, saw this, turning off computer now. Jeezus FUCKING CHRIST GOD DAMN IT MOTHER FUCKIN SHIT MOTHER FUCKIN FUCK! FUUUCKKK!!! Never getting over this one.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 6, 2020)

Dime, Chuck and now Eddie. My only hero left is Trey. 

Fuck this shit.


----------



## SexHaver420 (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP Van Hagar


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 6, 2020)

Two such prominent things about Eddie were when he was playing, he seemed so damned happy... not just energetic but just so fucking joyful and carefree, And also he was one of those unique guitarists that was so absolutely mesmerizing to watch... like playing effortlessly and masterfully was just so natural and effortless for him.... grinning ear to ear with each lick like "Oh yeah, and check this out!". Just gotta post some of that love now:


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 6, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> Two such prominent things about Eddie were when he was playing, he seemed so damned happy... not just energetic but just so fucking joyful and carefree, And also he was one of those unique guitarists that was so absolutely mesmerizing to watch... like playing effortlessly and masterfully was just so natural and effortless for him.... grinning ear to ear with each lick like "Oh yeah, and check this out!". Just gotta post some of that love now:




it wasn’t just the look on his face man. You could HEAR the joy with your eyes closed. He was so fearless. Like a kid running through the woods with his friends, off to get into some sort of trouble with not a care in the world.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 6, 2020)

I honestly don't know how I'm going to look back on 2020.
The year of viral hysteria, or the last year of EVH? 

Fewer and fewer icons left, every day. I'm glad his time on earth was exactly what he wanted it to be.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 6, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> it wasn’t just the look on his face man. You could HEAR the joy with your eyes closed. He was so fearless. Like a kid running through the woods with his friends, off to get into some sort of trouble with not a care in the world.



You're gonna make me fuckin cry...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2020)

BigViolin said:


> "Let's take a minute and try to imagine our world if he never showed up.
> 
> It's unthinkable"
> 
> -Steve Vai



This is the correct take.

You can hate Van Halen, or Eddie Van Halen all you want. But I can guarentee you the music you listen to was either directly or in-directly influenced by Van Halen. He changed the game on rock music (and music gear on top of it). Even if he didn't *invent* some of the stuff he did, he popularize it for the masses, or streamlined it to perfection.


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 6, 2020)

Thaeon said:


> it wasn’t just the look on his face man. You could HEAR the joy with your eyes closed. He was so fearless. Like a kid running through the woods with his friends, off to get into some sort of trouble with not a care in the world.


Fuck man, you nailed it. The magic of youth, when everything is possible. He grabbed it, and held it for a second...and the rest of us got to see it.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP Eddie, going to crank VH all day!


----------



## AxRookie (Oct 6, 2020)

I just heard and I'm devastated beyond words...


----------



## elkoki (Oct 6, 2020)

Was never really much of a fan, but the man was a big influence on a lot of people and did great things for the music industry he definitely deserves lots of credit. RIP


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Oct 6, 2020)

I know it’s probably not the forum for this but damn. Such an inspiration to so many in so many ways, including being instrumental in the amps and tone so many of us love. RIP EVH.


----------



## Avedas (Oct 6, 2020)

I'll never forget the first time I watched Live Without a Net. Mind blown. RIP to a legend.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 6, 2020)

I grew up listening to both kinds of music like my dad did, country _and _western, with a little rock n roll on the side (Little Richard, ZZ Top, ect.). Green Day blew my mind when I saw them on MTV because I'd never heard anything like that before. Hell, them and Lynyrd Skynyrd is what got me to start playing guitar. I'd been playing maybe a couple months, could bang out a few chords and thought a pickslide was the coolest thing someone could do when one of my friends said oh, you play guitar, you should check out Eruption by the Ed Halen dude. I went home, looked it up on youtube and watched the Live Without a Net version...on repeat for like 2 hours trying to figure out what the fuck I just saw and thinking this the whole goddamn time.



Even though I didn't actually become a Van Halen fan until recently, seeing that video completely changed my view on how to play guitar. I mean I figured out how to do the Jake E Lee thumb thing because, well, that one dude was playing with both hands on the neck, and my fingers can't make the stretch in this (horribly tabbed) song, what if I used my thumb to play one note? Hell, every time some one asks me to play guitar for them, I still play the tapping part from Eruption because, despite how easy it actually is, it always blows their mind like it did mine.

RIP Eddie. You only truly die when people stop saying your name so you will never really die.


----------



## watson503 (Oct 6, 2020)

A few cool Eddie stories from Dweezil Zappa...at a loss for words since I heard the news earlier. Rest in peace, Eddie.


----------



## Deep Blue (Oct 6, 2020)

Rest in peace. What a huge influence he had. Wrote some of my all time favourite songs and is a big part of why I started playing. Really can't think of anyone who had more influence on all the music I love.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Oct 6, 2020)

What a terrible loss, I was at work when I got a notification from sites I follow. Still remember the first time I ever heard guitar playing like his back when I was 13 and struggled so hard to learn how to do those cool tapping sounds.


----------



## Shask (Oct 6, 2020)

So sad to hear this. What is weird is I was listening to VH yesterday, just for no reason, just kind of out of nowhere.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 6, 2020)

I think that given the love and the respect echoed throughout this thread, that Eddie would appreciate a community like SSO and emphatically approve of this picture being posted. It made me smile through damp eyes and I hope that it makes someone else smile too...


----------



## Detested (Oct 6, 2020)

Man this one hurts, I can remember always hanging with my cousins and listening to music around 79, I would pester them to put on the vh 1 album,they were into aro,zz,bowie,foghat ect...,one day thier mom sent me home for bad behavior,the older cuz came out a gave it to me while I was leaving,he didn't like it.Still love him for that.


----------



## viifox (Oct 6, 2020)

I once saw this on someone’s tombstone...

“Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened.” - Dr. Seuss

RIP EVH


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah, if any of you want to cry, go read Valerie's statement on her Twitter. I read it to my girlfriend, and had to stop repeatedly to get through it without crying.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 6, 2020)

crazy...just crazy how much of a toll 2020 has taken.
sad thing is there are a few months still left.
prayers for his friends and family 
rip...evh


----------



## Forkface (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP to one of the best guitar players that ever lived.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Oct 7, 2020)

potatohead33 said:


> Pretty much my reaction





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, if any of you want to cry, go read Valerie's statement on her Twitter. I read it to my girlfriend, and had to stop repeatedly to get through it without crying.


No Twitter here. Can you repost please?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 7, 2020)

May do stripes on my latest purchase.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 7, 2020)

RIP to the man who was not only one of the greatest rock players of all time, but one of the most revolutionary and influential players of all time.


----------



## AxRookie (Oct 7, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, if any of you want to cry, go read Valerie's statement on her Twitter. I read it to my girlfriend, and had to stop repeatedly to get through it without crying.


It's going to be a while before I can bring myself to read anything like that, I had to turn the news off...


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## AxRookie (Oct 7, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 85718


Love ya Jason! The only guitar I own!


----------



## Xykhron (Oct 7, 2020)

Rest in peace. Very, very sad day :-(


----------



## MikeH (Oct 7, 2020)

The man wrote so many iconic riffs and songs. Such a bummer. I remember when he was going through his bout with addiction, and remember being genuinely happy when I saw the photos of him after he turned his life around. The guitar world lost an absolute legend.

No denying his wide array of monumental songs, but Ain’t Talkin’ ‘Bout Love will forever be my favorite. Rest in power, Eddie.


----------



## LordHar (Oct 7, 2020)

My heart broke when I read the news man


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm so gutted and sad over this. Eddie was the reason I wanted to play guitar after being floored when I first heard VH1. The word genius is so watered down now thanks for the internet, there are really so few genuine geniuses out there and even fewer people who change the world as we know it forever, Eddie did that, and not just once. Those first 4 VH albums just pushed what was possible on the guitar further and further and had every guitarist desperate to keep up with him. Then later the guy changed the world again with the 5150 amps and his Wolfgang guitars. Greatest guitar player ever for me. Really big loss to the music world. Gutted.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Oct 7, 2020)

RIP EVH.

The word gets thrown around a bit now days, but Eddie Van Halen is truly a legend who's legacy will quite rightly live on forever.

While he will be missed, he will never be forgotten.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2020)

I really hope he patched things up with Michael Anthony before he passed away


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's a couple more obscure songs from the discog for those that want to know what made him so amazing.

Heavy AF for 1981. His rhythm playing was his most underrated gift.


The chorus and post-chorus are 10/10. And two of my favorite EVH "tricks" from this song are the twister (2:25-2:45 and the infinite bend (2:45-2:59 and then 3:02-3:17). And that outro...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2020)

Un-fcuking-believable

Great & emotional tribute from Doug Steele (who's VH lessons are poss the best on YT)


----------



## makesexnotwar (Oct 7, 2020)

RIP EVH! 2020 came too far....


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## WarMachine (Oct 7, 2020)

Definitely one of the biggest influences on me and reasons i still play guitar today. I'm so fucking over 2020..
Riff In Peace. Often imitated, never replicated. One of the best there is, was, or ever will be.


----------



## NickS (Oct 7, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Here's a couple more obscure songs from the discog for those that want to know what made him so amazing.
> 
> Heavy AF for 1981. His rhythm playing was his most underrated gift.
> 
> ...




Humans Being has been my favorite VH song since it came out. The tone right at the beginning sucks you in, then gets even better when the bass and drums come in and Eddie tightens the riff up rhythmically. And the bridge/solo, and outro, are
two of my favorite moments in all of music!

And, to me anyways, Sammy sounds great on this song!


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 7, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> You're gonna make me fuckin cry...



Man, I did a couple times. I watched the Michael Palmisano stream of Live Without a Net last night. That was rough. And then this morning again when I woke up.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, if any of you want to cry, go read Valerie's statement on her Twitter. I read it to my girlfriend, and had to stop repeatedly to get through it without crying.



Yeah, that was brutal.



spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 85718


 I've seen/heard more than a few stories about Ed just being a really awesome human. I think he got the same joy out of that that he did from playing and he genuinely seemed to care about other people.


----------



## gunch (Oct 7, 2020)

RIP Eddie


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 7, 2020)

NickS said:


> Humans Being has been my favorite VH song since it came out. The tone right at the beginning sucks you in, then gets even better when the bass and drums come in and Eddie tightens the riff up rhythmically. And the bridge/solo are
> one of my favorite moments in all of music!
> 
> And, to me anyways, Sammy sounds great on this song!



I love that song. I liked the Hagar era lyrics a lot better than Roth's pubescent garbage. Both of their personalities turn me off though. But you don't listen to VH for either of them.


----------



## budda (Oct 7, 2020)

I never put 2 and 2 together that he named his signature guitar after his son.

Boss move.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 7, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Speaking of Dimebag, I think it's fitting that Frankenstrat be buried with Eddie in the same way Bumblebee was buried with Dime.



Is that the plan? I was wondering if Dime's estate would donate one of Dime's guitar's to be buried with Eddie to return the gesture Eddie extended to Dime. 

In any case, what a loss EVH's passing is to the guitar world. It speaks volumes that he was only 65. The way the virtuosos talk about Eddie, you'd think he must have been 200 years old to have the influence he did.

Here's an old quote from Russell Allen (the famed vocalist of Symphony X) to give some idea of Eddie's influence: 

"This was the first record I ever bought, Van Halen 1...when I first heard that guitar sound from Eddie Van Halen, it just changed my life. I wanted to be Eddie Van Halen. Actually, I didn't even want to do the singing thing, I wanted to be him. So I was just practicing Eruption all the time, just like so many other kids back then who he inspired." 

So it isn't just guitarists we're talking about here. How much of rock and metal music did EVH influence through other channels? Producers trying to nail his sound, vocalists and composers trying to nail that Van Halen 'edge' to his music? The list goes on and on. 

The man was a monument to the genre. What a loss, but should we all be so lucky...what a life!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 7, 2020)

I wasn't the biggest fan of Van Halen mainly cause I and none of my friends had their albums although I did persuade my friend's dad to let me listen to "Van Halen I" one morning in his sitting room. The man was a huge influence for everything guitar and has left behind a legacy.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 7, 2020)

French 24 tv channel was on and they had an entire retrospective of EVH's life. I was supposed to be paying attention to a medium-high ranking government official who was talking and he saw that I wasn't... saw what I was looking at... and he said "ah your American guitar god Van Halen died, what a tragedy"... and while he said this he mimed some air guitar with his hands. 

Glad to see no matter where you are in the world you properly respect EVH as the guitar god that he is!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 7, 2020)

why did i not know he wrote the solo on micheal jacksons 'beat it'? anyone else miss that?

https://apnews.com/article/music-ed...hael-jackson-37e17538a03efbbd2c789be08bfe3fc5



Louis Cypher said:


> I really hope he patched things up with Michael Anthony before he passed away


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3631492030219527&id=195738357128262&__tn__=*s*s-R


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2020)

My wife knows how important Eddie and VH is to me and my guitar playing and has known how bad I wanted the EVH Frankie since it was announced and I have been putting it off, money and covid, job uncertainty blah blah.... she told me today to just order it, she reasoned it by saying they will prob sell out everwhere and sky rocket in price, especially used prices.... Hard to argue so fcuk it lifes too short, so I got one coming tomorrow. The Frankenstrat has always been my fav guitar the number of pics I had up of it and Eddie with it when I was a kid learning guitar and how badly I wanted to be him, obviously I never came close to even 1% of his talent! But I never realised how much of an impact he had on my life and how important he was to such a huge part of my life (guitar playing and music) till today now he is gone..... Thank you Eddie


----------



## NickS (Oct 7, 2020)

The local classic rock station here in Seattle, KZOK, played 6 or 7 hours of just Van Halen yesterday upon news of his passing, interlaced with interview snippets and stories about him. Pretty cool I thought.

And yeah, I've been on a big Strat kick lately anyways, so I think I also need to frankenStrat something here soon.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 7, 2020)

nice piece about evh's extraordinary impact on the ordinary 

https://www.metalsucks.net/2020/10/07/what-eddie-van-halen-meant-to-me/


----------



## Addie5150 (Oct 7, 2020)

The moment when i heard that Outro riff in Fire in the hole and came to understand that was tuned down to B was the moment in life that i pulled the plug on getting myself a 7 string guitar .
This is going to hurt awhile


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2020)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> why did i not know he wrote the solo on micheal jacksons 'beat it'? anyone else



He did the solo as a favour to Quincy Jones, he always joked that it took 20 mins he did 2 takes and went home and that was it, never got paid or any royaltys for one of the biggest singles of the 80s and one of the most iconic solos ever! Jacksons only comment was apparently I really like the high stuff you do or something like that. I read an interview with Steve Stevens and when he said to Eddie he had played on Dirty Diana (I think its) first thing EVH said to him was, did Michael say he really liked the high stuff?? Haha


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Oct 7, 2020)

RIP Eddie.

Whenever i just noodle on the guitar, one of the riffs I often end up playing without thinking about it is Somebody Get Me A Doctor.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 7, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> He did the solo as a favour to Quincy Jones, he always joked that it took 20 mins he did 2 takes and went home and that was it, never got paid or any royaltys for one of the biggest singles of the 80s and one of the most iconic solos ever! Jacksons only comment was apparently I really like the high stuff you do or something like that. I read an interview with Steve Stevens and when he said to Eddie he had played on Dirty Diana (I think its) first thing EVH said to him was, did Michael say he really liked the high stuff?? Haha



There was a mention of that in the *Runnin' With The Devil* book that their ex-manager (Noel Monk) wrote. He said that if EVH would have only allowed him to negotiate a point on that track that it would have made him millions, but Ed was just happy to have gotten the call.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 7, 2020)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> why did i not know he wrote the solo on micheal jacksons 'beat it'? anyone else miss that?
> 
> https://apnews.com/article/music-ed...hael-jackson-37e17538a03efbbd2c789be08bfe3fc5


The funny thing about that solo (for me, at least) is that it was my first taste of Eddie's wizardry, and I had just thought it was a cool guitar solo without ever knowing who actually was behind the solo or who also played on Beat It and the rest of Thriller. Few years later, I eventually discovered Eddie was the one behind that solo, and I genuinely couldn't believe it. Not too long after, I discovered that basically almost all of Toto was involved with the recording as well. 

Just shows that when you have an album full of stars, it becomes the best selling album of all time.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 7, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> The funny thing about that solo (for me, at least) is that it was my first taste of Eddie's wizardry, and I had just thought it was a cool guitar solo without ever knowing who actually was behind the solo or who also played on Beat It and the rest of Thriller. Few years later, I eventually discovered Eddie was the one behind that solo, and I genuinely couldn't believe it. Not too long after, I discovered that basically almost all of Toto was involved with the recording as well.
> 
> Just shows that when you have an album full of stars, it becomes the best selling album of all time.



I was 3 when that album came out and that song was my JAM until I discovered U2 and Metallica.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't remember the last time someone with this much impact on the music world passed.

I was never a massive Eddie fan, but the impact he had is felt every day, it's as big as Hendrix passing. RIP


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 7, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> I don't remember the last time someone with this much impact on the music world passed.
> 
> I was never a massive Eddie fan, but the impact he had is felt every day, it's as big as Hendrix passing. RIP



Bowie.


----------



## cip 123 (Oct 7, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Bowie.


Perhaps I should've been more distinct to guitar, dude is at the top with the revolutionaries. But even then his impact on culture is huge. 

It just feels odd to go through when they were a pioneer of electric guitar.


----------



## mpexus (Oct 7, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> I don't remember the last time someone with this much impact on the music world passed.
> 
> I was never a massive Eddie fan, but the impact he had is felt every day, it's as big as Hendrix passing. RIP



To me it's much more than Hendrix.

Most people heard the name Hendrix but cant say a single song performed by him... even if they cant pin point Eddie they will for sure know:

- Jump

- Ain't Talkin 'Bout Love

- Dreams

- Panama

- Hot for Teacher

- Eruption

- Your Really Got Me

- Why cant this be love

etc etc

This is on the Music side alone for the "normal" people, Any Metal Head/Rock enthusiast worth of that "status" knows Van Halen either he likes it or not.

Then comes all the rest associated with him:

- Super Strats, sure he didn't invented them but he made them move forward with his own DiY approach.

- Floyd Rose... who knows what Floyd would have been if Eddie didn't made it a Must have, all Floating Trems are Floyd variations.

- Amps... the man "invented" or pushed THE Metal Amp for the masses.

He was a Special One, he will always be a Special One .


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 7, 2020)

Eddie totally changed what we play in terms of gear. His tone was always supreme no matter what guitars or amps he was playing. He was a gold standard in good rock tone.

The fact the 5150 became an industry standard for metal is more by accident than anything else, Eddie's search for that crisp and clean distortion sound he was so fond of lead to the 5150, it just so happened to have a tonne more grit in it which made it so popular with metal guitarists. That amp itself is a cultural icon in metal music. 

When Eddie was alive, I wonder if he ever pondered how much he had given to the world. I hear he was a very humble guy. 

Jeff Berlin was a friend of the VH brothers and was asked to join VH at one point, but declined. I can only imagine how insane it would have been to have a bassist of his level in the band.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2020)

According to the man himself, Sammy and Eddie were apparently back on good terms before he died.

https://metalinjection.net/this-is-...il&utm_term=0_d168e48712-f80c373552-100417190


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 7, 2020)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Eddie totally changed what we play in terms of gear. His tone was always supreme no matter what guitars or amps he was playing. He was a gold standard in good rock tone.
> 
> The fact the 5150 became an industry standard for metal is more by accident than anything else, Eddie's search for that crisp and clean distortion sound he was so fond of lead to the 5150, it just so happened to have a tonne more grit in it which made it so popular with metal guitarists. That amp itself is a cultural icon in metal music.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't want to go too far down the path of slinging mud at Ed, but it seems there were two sides to Ed: the sweetest guy in the world and the total opposite of that. Sammy Hagar will be the first to tell you it depended on the day and what mood/state Ed was in that would determine that. 

Reading Sammy's book, it seems both Ed and Al had zero interest in the business side of things until they saw Sammy negotiating deals and setting up businesses outside of the band and music. Once Ed realized he could have intellectual property rights, he ran with it and wanted to capitalize on everything and anything, which is exactly why no one could offer a product with stripes that even closely resembled the VH stripes without getting sued. 

That's really all I want to get into regarding that side of Ed. None of that stuff matters at this point and thankfully, he left us enough music and innovation that that will take precedence over anything else.


----------



## rexbinary (Oct 7, 2020)

My entire summer of 1984 completely revolved around and consisted of nothing else but the three Van Halen concerts in my area. (yeah they played three nights in a row each to a full house in the biggest venue in town) So sad. RIP Eddie.


----------



## Undivide (Oct 7, 2020)

RIP


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 7, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> nice piece about evh's extraordinary impact on the ordinary
> 
> https://www.metalsucks.net/2020/10/07/what-eddie-van-halen-meant-to-me/


Metal Sucks will likely piss me off so hard pass.


----------



## Bogner (Oct 7, 2020)

What a legend in so many ways. Be Well Ed!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 7, 2020)

Checked a few days ago to see what the current GW issue was. 40th anni. Check today, and it is "40 guitarists who changed our world!" And guess who is on the cover. Fuck this sucks.


----------



## metallicity (Oct 7, 2020)

so sad when I heard the news
RIP


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Oct 8, 2020)

Haven’t cried since Dimebag. Haven’t touched my guitar today, not up to it. Like everyone here I have my influences and he is one of them. 2020 can lick my gooch. 

RIP Ed.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 8, 2020)

And so its started, Gear4Music the only place with the EVH Frankie in stock in the UK have pushed their price up by £200 since yesterday morning


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2020)

mpexus said:


> To me it's much more than Hendrix.
> 
> Most people heard the name Hendrix but cant say a single song performed by him... even if they cant pin point Eddie they will for sure know:
> 
> ...



That's just a generational prisoner-of-the-now answer. 

Hendrix was already a legend and a musical god in the prime of his career when he died. That would be like EVH dying right after 1984.

Also, rock _was_ popular music in 1970, unlike now.


----------



## mpexus (Oct 8, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> And so its started, Gear4Music the only place with the EVH Frankie in stock in the UK have pushed their price up by £200 since yesterday morning




I dont know if they are pushing the prices on Purpose because of his death. There's a shortage of Guitars in all the main European Houses. Its very noticeable compared to last year around this time were basically all Brand Models were available.

Thomann for example has been in shortage of the some of the Striped series for a long time now, they basically only had the Red one, the Bumblebee was sold out. I know because I was trying to get one and kept watching the used prices go up, since no one one had it new the used market was exploding. I was lucky to find one for really cheap, due to Covid the seller couldn't seem to sell it due to being impossible to ship it, I was the lucky one that talked with him first as soon as everything started working and he was so fed up on trying to get rid of it that he accepted my offer 


I kept seeing the Red ones on the Classifieds for values as low as 450-500 euros, now you can seem to find one for less than 600-700 euros, I even saw some for 850...


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 8, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> That's just a generational prisoner-of-the-now answer.
> 
> Hendrix was already a legend and a musical god in the prime of his career when he died. That would be like EVH dying right after 1984.
> 
> Also, rock _was_ popular music in 1970, unlike now.



Agreed. What Hendrix did in '68, Van Halen did in '78. No one has come close to these two in the grand scheme of rock guitar. They changed the rule books. Also, it doesn't look anyone will challenge them in regards to revolutionizing the instrument any time soon. Hendrix and Van Halen rocked while the world was listening, but rock overall has a smaller market than it once did. There will be guys that impact rock music now and in the future, but not on the same grand scale simply because the interest overall has waned. The next person to be added to the list alongside them will have to be the player that brings it all back!


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2020)

Some of my favs (mostly Van Hagar) that aren't the most popular:


This was the first EVH song I learned front to back including solos. It has everything for me: The verses build, the drop-D riffage, "the EVH chorus", a melodic solo (#1) and a killer traditional EVH solo (#2), and a killer staccato palm-muted outro with the distortion so cranked you can hear it feedback. They just jammed on that outro for about two minutes when saw Van Hagar in support of this album.


One of the most fun songs to play on guitar IMO


Another one of my favs to play


Some EVH Transtrem goodness:

The sustainer on the end solo is ridiculous.


OK, this was popular... but damn that rhythm.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 8, 2020)

Summer Nights is amazing. I love all those crazy key changes he does with the TransTrem.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Agreed. What Hendrix did in '68, Van Halen did in '78. No one has come close to these two in the grand scheme of rock guitar. They changed the rule books. Also, it doesn't look anyone will challenge them in regards to revolutionizing the instrument any time soon. Hendrix and Van Halen rocked while the world was listening, but rock overall has a smaller market than it once did. There will be guys that impact rock music now and in the future, but not on the same grand scale simply because the interest overall has waned. The next person to be added to the list alongside them will have to be the player that brings it all back!


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2020)

I know was mentioned but not sure if this was already posted.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 8, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Some of my favs (mostly Van Hagar) that aren't the most popular:
> 
> 
> This was the first EVH song I learned front to back including solos. It has everything for me: The verses build, the drop-D riffage, "the EVH chorus", a melodic solo (#1) and a killer traditional EVH solo (#2), and a killer staccato palm-muted outro with the distortion so cranked you can hear it feedback. They just jammed on that outro for about two minutes when saw Van Hagar in support of this album.
> ...



I'll add Humans Being to that list.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 8, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> And so its started, Gear4Music the only place with the EVH Frankie in stock in the UK have pushed their price up by £200 since yesterday morning


Gross.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 8, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> And so its started, Gear4Music the only place with the EVH Frankie in stock in the UK have pushed their price up by £200 since yesterday morning


Who says you need a $1,700 guitar when it only cost Eddie $130 for the body and neck?


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 8, 2020)

You don't need to spend that much. Get a Kramer.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> I'll add Humans Being to that list.



Already listed it earlier! 




Louis Cypher said:


> And so its started, Gear4Music the only place with the EVH Frankie in stock in the UK have pushed their price up by £200 since yesterday morning





BenjaminW said:


> Who says you need a $1,700 guitar when it only cost Eddie $130 for the body and neck?





ArtDecade said:


> You don't need to spend that much. Get a Kramer.



https://reverb.com/item/36131942-evh-striped-series-black-with-yellow-stripes-electric-guitar


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 8, 2020)

^ I do really love the bumblebee guitar....


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 8, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> You don't need to spend that much. Get a Kramer.



Or do what Eddie would do and build a parts guitar. Warmoth exists.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Or do what Eddie would do and build a parts guitar. Warmoth exists.



Or be even more authentic and buy factory second Charvel bodies and necks on eBay/Stratosphere.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 8, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Or do what Eddie would do and build a parts guitar. Warmoth exists.



A Warmoth partscaster would still be more expensive than a 700 dollar fully assembled Kramer, but I get what you mean.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 8, 2020)

Also that Bumblebee reminded me I need to figure out how to cut a cavity into my nuno for a D-tuna. It didn’t come stock on my model.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 8, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Also that Bumblebee reminded me I need to figure out how to cut a cavity into my nuno for a D-tuna. It didn’t come stock on my model.



Having been up close with Nuno's number one a long time back, it looked like he cut that channel for the D-Tuna with a screw driver! Ha.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 8, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Or be even more authentic and buy factory second Charvel bodies and necks on eBay/Stratosphere.


Or to even be more authentic, find a Boogie Body body/neck (Not sure if neck was BB or something else).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 8, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Or to even be more authentic, find a Boogie Body body/neck (Not sure if neck was BB or something else).



Like I said, Charvel.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 8, 2020)

Tbh I've had 4 frankenstrats made from bodies and necks I got from Warmoth and other places, and by the time you have paid for them and for decent hardware, you have spent as much if not more than a brand new EVH striped series or a Kramer. All that before you even think of paying out for someone to do a top notch paint and relic on it too.

Makes me chuckle too that the places on ebay etc offering to customise a brand new striped series in to a frankenstrat for you are still charging total price for the guitar and custom work that invalidates your warranty, £500 and up more than Fender are charging for an actual brand new EVH Frankie!


----------



## InHiding (Oct 8, 2020)

One of the coolest things I've ever heard on guitar is the intro riff to Poundcake. I spent a lot of time trying to get that down and play the correct harmonics (all the covers I've seen are wrong). Finally tabbed the thing this summer. For the last few years I've started to think Eddie was the best electric guitar player ever. I was never a huge Van Halen fan but Eddie had an incredible (perfect) sense of melody, was extremely technically oriented and still played in a very loose manner. I do not really know of anyone else like that tbh.


----------



## mpexus (Oct 8, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Tbh I've had 4 frankenstrats made from bodies and necks I got from Warmoth and other places, and by the time you have paid for them and for decent hardware, you have spent as much if not more than a brand new EVH striped series or a Kramer. All that before you even think of paying out for someone to do a top notch paint and relic on it too.



I bought my EVH's for around half price of new. Could never get a Warmoth build for a price like this. Not to mention later the resale value is basically none.

Got the BW one last year because it was a bargain really and I paid like 420€ shipped and with a nice Gigbag. One of my best guitars. But I always wanted the Bumblebee and this year I manage to get one for 500€ shipped. The BW one sounds and plays better (it's a bit more warm and i can have lower action without chocking the Floyd) but I use the Bumblebee the most now since the BW is getting Modded into a HS mean machine and its getting ready next week 

Both are Rock/Metal machines with incredible necks and flawless fretwork. Eddie knew what he was approving.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 8, 2020)

mpexus said:


> I bought my EVH's for around half price of new. Could never get a Warmoth build for a price like this. Not to mention later the resale value is basically none.
> 
> Got the BW one last year because it was a bargain really and I paid like 420€ shipped and with a nice Gigbag. One of my best guitars. But I always wanted the Bumblebee and this year I manage to get one for 500€ shipped. The BW one sounds and plays better (it's a bit more warm and i can have lower action without chocking the Floyd) but I use the Bumblebee the most now since the BW is getting Modded into a HS mean machine and its getting ready next week
> 
> Both are Rock/Metal machines with incredible necks and flawless fretwork. Eddie knew what he was approving.


Nice guitars, specially the bumblebee
Tbh you hit the nail on the head with a warmoth self build having chuff all resale value, you'll never resell it for anywhere near what it cost to build in the first place so you are better off with a real EVH one with the bonus they are lovely guitars for the money


----------



## bloodocean (Oct 8, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Some of my favs (mostly Van Hagar) that aren't the most popular...



The Balance album is underrated. Some bangers on that one.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Oct 8, 2020)

van hagar has some burners


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 8, 2020)

What...48 hours later and this still hasn't sunk in yet! Anyone else? Hard to believe. Kinda like how I felt when the news about Malcolm and Lemmy filtered through.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 8, 2020)

A Different Kind of Truth was a fucking banger of an album. Way heavier than I remember it being.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 8, 2020)

IbanezDaemon said:


> What...48 hours later and this still hasn't sunk in yet! Anyone else? Hard to believe. Kinda like how I felt when the news about Malcolm and Lemmy filtered through.



I remember that last year around this time there were rumors of Ed not being well, and people were saying things like"he won't make it past Christmas, etc". Usually I just chalk that kind of stuff up to internet BS, but there was something that made me think there was some truth to it (maybe something Roth said, I can't recall exactly).
So I can't say I was totally surprised by this.
But it still doesn't make it less of a loss.


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Oct 8, 2020)

Man, fuck 2020. EVH was a true guitar hero. An Idol to many and to see him pass away in such a shit fucked year is absolute lunacy. 

When I was 12 in middle school I do recall reading an article about him having tongue cancer. I remember the article saying something about him always having a metal pick in his mouth? Any the fuck who...we lost a legend, y'all. It's sad time bois.


----------



## The Mirror (Oct 9, 2020)

cult-leader-of-djent said:


> I remember the article saying something about him always having a metal pick in his mouth? Any the fuck who...we lost a legend, y'all. It's sad time bois.



To be fair, that was a coping mechanism to distract from the fact that the dude was a chain smoker from basically the moment he hit puberty.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

Anyone else kind of bummed he didn't even reveal all of his tone secrets yet?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

The Mirror said:


> To be fair, that was a coping mechanism to distract from the fact that the dude was a chain smoker from basically the moment he hit puberty.


He theorized it was the metal pick picking up EMF in his recording studio, which I mean... maybe? Could've just as well have been eating some bad red snapper.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone else kind of bummed he didn't even reveal all of his tone secrets yet?


Ain't Talkin' Bout Love really opened up the flood gates for me in terms of tone and gear because 13 year old me at the time didn't know that flanger pedals existed until I learned that song. 

I also read an article today on UG that talked about Eddie's gear, and it says that Eddie's Marshalls were almost entirely stock.


> Some have said that Eddie's Marshall amps were modded to accommodate the Variac – Eddie himself claimed that they had been modded. We later found out that his old Marshalls were basically stock (some parts were swapped out when you couldn't get them anymore). He brought them to a guy named Jose Arredondo for routine maintenance – that guy went on to become an incredibly popular amp modifier and is responsible for building some hot-rodded Plexis for many other 80s shredders like Steve Vai and George Lynch. Eddie was friends with Jose and wanted to throw him some business – so he told some interviewer that Jose modded his Marshalls back in the early days. Needless to say, Jose's phone started ringing off the hook. Jose passed away back in 1997, but several tech and engineers who have worked on Eddie's amplifiers since then have noted that they were all basically stock. As I mentioned before, Eddie, like many others who get asked about their iconic tone, liked to screw with people. Adam Jones told one magazine that he puts his amps in the freezer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Ain't Talkin' Bout Love really opened up the flood gates for me in terms of tone and gear because 13 year old me at the time didn't know that flanger pedals existed until I learned that song.
> 
> I also read an article today on UG that talked about Eddie's gear, and it says that Eddie's Marshalls were almost entirely stock.


One key it doesn't talk about is that he didn't just use greenbacks. He also used some odd JBLs. Johan Segeberg (spelling?) did a video on it.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> One key it doesn't talk about is that he didn't just use greenbacks. He also used some odd JBLs. Johan Segeberg (spelling?) did a video on it.


I've never thought about the speakers he used since I had always assumed they were greenbacks and then whatever they were during the Hagar days before he made the Celestion EVH speakers. Will definitely check out the Johan Segeborn video on JBL speakers.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> I've never thought about the speakers he used since I had always assumed they were greenbacks and then whatever they were during the Hagar days before he made the Celestion EVH speakers. Will definitely check out the Johan Segeborn video on JBL speakers.


He mixed the two. I think he just used Greenbacks until his signatures (which are also greenbacks).


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He mixed the two. I think he just used Greenbacks until his signatures (which are also greenbacks).


Just watched the video, and his combo of the two is very spot on. When I compare Johan's playing to the isolated track for Panama, Johan's tone is a little bit brighter than Eddie's and Eddie's is a bit warmer/full.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Just watched the video, and his combo of the two is very spot on. When I compare Johan's playing to the isolated track for Panama, Johan's tone is a little bit brighter than Eddie's and Eddie's is a bit warmer/full.


I don't remember, but did Johan have a variac on his? Assuming his studio rig was similar to the live variant, Eddie was also slaving his Marshalls more than likely to some solid state H&H power amps.

Also: The weird thing is, despite having an FX loop (he did the slave setup to have a sort of effects loop with an old Marshall), he still used the H&H solid state power amps with the 5150 III, and likely the Soldano and Peavey amps as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

Anyone know what gauges Eddie used? I know that he used a pretty odd set on one of his "D2H" (drop 2 hell bridge) guitars. 8-11-14-22-32-56; (high to low) F-C-G#-D#-#A-D#/B. Anyone like 8s at all? I could see using 8s in E, but D#? Holy cow.

If you have the 2012 issue with him on the cover for A Different Kind of Truth, it is in the section talking about the gear he and his son are using.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't remember, but did Johan have a variac on his? Assuming his studio rig was similar to the live variant, Eddie was also slaving his Marshalls more than likely to some solid state H&H power amps.
> 
> Also: The weird thing is, despite having an FX loop (he did the slave setup to have a sort of effects loop with an old Marshall), he still used the H&H solid state power amps with the 5150 III, and likely the Soldano and Peavey amps as well.


Yes, he does have a Variac. I don't know anything about H&H amps as I just learned what they are right now! 


Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone know what gauges Eddie used? I know that he used a pretty odd set on one of his "D2H" (drop 2 hell bridge) guitars. 8-11-14-22-32-56; (high to low) F-C-G#-D#-#A-D#/B. Anyone like 8s at all? I could see using 8s in E, but D#? Holy cow.
> 
> If you have the 2012 issue with him on the cover for A Different Kind of Truth, it is in the section talking about the gear he and his son are using.


Premier Guitar says he's well known for using 9's.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Yes, he does have a Variac. I don't know anything about H&H amps as I just learned what they are right now!


They were a solid state power amp. He used them to do a wet/dry/wet setup with an amp that didn't have an effects loop.



BenjaminW said:


> Premier Guitar says he's well known for using 9's.


Apparently Eddie used Fender Bullets, which were 9-40 in Eb. I'm curious what he used in E with Hagar. I'm guessing he possibly just used the same gauge and then adjusted the Floyd? I'd like to try 8-42 and 9-44 or 46, but Elixir does not have an 8 as a single string. Rick Beato did a video on string gauges and he is a fan of 8-38.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They were a solid state power amp. He used them to do a wet/dry/wet setup with an amp that didn't have an effects loop.
> 
> 
> Apparently Eddie used Fender Bullets, which were 9-40 in Eb. I'm curious what he used in E with Hagar. I'm guessing he possibly just used the same gauge and then adjusted the Floyd? I'd like to try 8-42 and 9-44 or 46, but Elixir does not have an 8 as a single string. Rick Beato did a video on string gauges and he is a fan of 8-38.


Honestly I wouldn’t be surprised if he kept using 9s for playing in E with Hagar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Honestly I wouldn’t be surprised if he kept using 9s for playing in E with Hagar.


Yeah. Though, perhaps, he switched to 8-38 or 8-40. Dunno. I know Billy Gibbons apparently uses 7-38 and 8-40 I think. Dunlop makes signature strings for Billy, but also offers 9-42 and 10-46 which defeats the point entirely, I think.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

Found a link talking about Eddie's strings. The 150XL strings it talks about appear to be a pure nickel string 9-40 (Isn't that kind of unusual? Maybe it wasn't at the time), after experimenting with mixing and matching strings, which didn't work, and Fender Heavy strings (no gauges given, and if you search "Fender Heavy strings," you'll get a set of 12s, which I highly doubt). Perhaps pure nickel strings with that particular string gauge assortment is a key that people tend to miss. Ernie Ball noticed string packets around Eddie's feet in a photo for an interview, sent a set in his gauges, he liked them, and then made his signature strings. 

Anyways, it seems that the assumption that he just tuned up with the same gauge strings is likely the case, though I'm assuming he swapped out the low string for something thicker when he used drop D or that interesting "drop B" tuning, where the 6th is tuned to B, while the others are tuned standard (or to put it another way, a standard tuned seven string without the low E).


----------



## couverdure (Oct 9, 2020)

He also tuned his strings slightly offset from the usual half-step down tuning according to this Guitar World article.

TUNING
Eb -9 cents
Bb -9 cents
Gb -3 cents
Db -1 cent
Ab +/-0 cents
Eb +/-0 cents
D-Tuna Db -4 cents


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

couverdure said:


> He also tuned his strings slightly offset from the usual half-step down tuning according to this Guitar World article.
> 
> TUNING
> Eb -9 cents
> ...


Odd that you'd tune your low E dropped a whole step different than the 4th string it is meant to match. Even weirder is that the low and high E are 9 cents off. Is -9 cents 431 instead of 440?


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is -9 cents 431 instead of 440?


No. 
https://pages.mtu.edu/~suits/cents.html "To compare any two notes, you compare the number of cents using addition or subtraction. (If you were using frequencies, you would compare using multiplication or division, i.e. ratios)."


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Rick Beato did a video on string gauges and he is a fan of 8-38.



I would use 8-39 just to spite Beato. That dude is insufferable.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Odd that you'd tune your low E dropped a whole step different than the 4th string it is meant to match. Even weirder is that the low and high E are 9 cents off. Is -9 cents 431 instead of 440?



Cents and Hertz don't translate super easy, but 100 cents is roughly equal to one semi-tone / minor second. EVH was approaching tuning in terms of temperament - in the same way piano tuners try to have as little dissonance in the most important structures of note relationships. That all said, 439 is roughly 4 cents flat, but 9 cents flat is somewhere between 437 and 438 because the adjustments are logarithmic.

Play around with this site if you get bored: http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-centsratio.htm


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 9, 2020)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/wo...h-gear-alongside-longtime-evh-tech-matt-bruck


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 9, 2020)

Just been sent this video too


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 9, 2020)

Damn, is any musician more of a class act than Michael Anthony?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

Was thinking of checking out some lighter strings, around 11 lbs for the plain strings, and 14 lbs for the wound strings. Except elixir doesn't make 8 and 44 at all, so there goes that idea.

8-11-14-22-30-42 and 9-12-15-24-32-44. No 8 and 44 basically made that a waste of time in a spreadsheet.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone like 8s at all? I could see using 8s in E, but D#? Holy cow.



I use 8s on my guitars and I freaking love them. I use the Ernie Ball: Extra Slinky set: .008-.011-.014-.022-.030-.038. All of my guitars are tuned to E but one guitar is tuned to D#. The guitar is playable with the .008-.038 set tuned to D# but you do have to be a little light on your picking. A friend of mine claims he tuned his guitar to D with the Ernie Ball: Extra Slinky set and I asked him if he had any problems and he said he didn't. He plays with a very, very, light touch, though.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 9, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Was thinking of checking out some lighter strings, around 11 lbs for the plain strings, and 14 lbs for the wound strings. Except elixir doesn't make 8 and 44 at all, so there goes that idea.
> 
> 8-11-14-22-30-42 and 9-12-15-24-32-44. No 8 and 44 basically made that a waste of time in a spreadsheet.



I know Elixir doesn't make a 8 gauge set but you should try a 8 gauge set from another company just to see how it plays. That was one of my greatest decisions for guitar playing. Going from a 9 gauge to a 8. Even if you don't like it, you only would have spent $5.49 for the set and half a day to set up your guitar for the gauge/tuning.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 9, 2020)

Thought I'd share this:


----------



## akinari (Oct 9, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> I use 8s on my guitars and I freaking love them. I use the Ernie Ball: Extra Slinky set: .008-.011-.014-.022-.030-.038. All of my guitars are tuned to E but one guitar is tuned to D#. The guitar is playable with the .008-.038 set tuned to D# but you do have to be a little light on your picking. A friend of mine claims he tuned his guitar to D with the Ernie Ball: Extra Slinky set and I asked him if he had any problems and he said he didn't. He plays with a very, very, light touch, though.



I used that exact string set for drop D for a little while when I was younger. It made the guitar an absolute blast to play. Been playing around with the idea of doing it again and maybe switching out the .038 for a .042 or .044.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 9, 2020)

You “light touch” people blow my mind. I’m all proud of going “down” to a 49 or so for E standard and you guys are using an A string for drop D. Ew. But then again, if Eddie did it....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> I use 8s on my guitars and I freaking love them. I use the Ernie Ball: Extra Slinky set: .008-.011-.014-.022-.030-.038. All of my guitars are tuned to E but one guitar is tuned to D#. The guitar is playable with the .008-.038 set tuned to D# but you do have to be a little light on your picking. A friend of mine claims he tuned his guitar to D with the Ernie Ball: Extra Slinky set and I asked him if he had any problems and he said he didn't. He plays with a very, very, light touch, though.





Rosal76 said:


> I know Elixir doesn't make a 8 gauge set but you should try a 8 gauge set from another company just to see how it plays. That was one of my greatest decisions for guitar playing. Going from a 9 gauge to a 8. Even if you don't like it, you only would have spent $5.49 for the set and half a day to set up your guitar for the gauge/tuning.


Well, I was messing around with Alex's Tension Calculator, and was interested in trying lighter strings. Perhaps BB King, Eddie, Billy Gibbons, Paul Gilbert, et al are right, and maybe I am working too hard. So I went through all of that to get a pretty even set (not equal tension or whatever, but equal for the type of string and what I plan to use them for), only to find out there was a gauge from both sets that Elixir does not make. It took about an hour of messing around to see what I would end up with (partially because I had to go back to document for comparison). 

I stayed up an hour or so later than I liked last night to do so, and was a bit annoyed. I have tried other coated, etc. strings, and aside from Elixir Nanos, I hated all of them. They have 38, 42, and 46. The jump between even a 38 and 40 is about 2 or so pounds, so the jumps between those three gauges is quite a bit. I was willing to accept a 9 on the high E for both guitars (despite it throwing everything off as far as tension goes), and then found out, "They don't make a 44 either? Fucking Christ. -_-"

You'd think that, since there are sets from other brands with these gauges AND people who use these gauges, they'd make them (not necessarily as a set, but surely as a single string you can order), but nope. So yeah... that was a ton of fun.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> You “light touch” people blow my mind. I’m all proud of going “down” to a 49 or so for E standard and you guys are using an A string for drop D. Ew. But then again, if Eddie did it....


Ed likely bumped his drop C# string up a bit. He used a 56 to do D# and B with one of his drop to hell guitar.

I'd like to try lighter gauge strings, but the gauges that are most common are wonky as well. Tension all over the place. I'd need a lighter touch with my fret hand (ie, so I don't pull a string out of tune), but I think 11lb on the high strings and 15lb on the low strings could handle some digging in with the pick hand.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 9, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Thought I'd share this:




Worth the watch even if you generally find Ben annoying/shilly (as I do).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> Worth the watch even if you generally find Ben annoying/shilly (as I do).


Annoying and shilly? Uh okay. He's nothing but helpful and a cool guy but whatever.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Oct 9, 2020)

i've only seen snippets of his videos but i can see why people might find him annoying. he also needs to either shave off that pubey chin thing he has going or step up his facial hair game


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

Pointlessly rude. And it only took 11 pages.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Oct 9, 2020)

i'm only trying to help my mans achieve his best life


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 9, 2020)

Insults help someone achieve their best life apparently.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Oct 9, 2020)

i'm very sorry that i insulted your favorite youtube personality. i hope we can put this behind us and continue the topic at hand


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 9, 2020)

While EVHs personality was very grating to me, his impact on rock/metal and guitar playing in general was 2nd to none. I'll always remember sitting around playing Soul Calibur 2 in my room and getting all hyped at the intro to Get Up. The downright snarl and growl of that guitar tone paired with those drums got young me all pumped up to beat my friends as we all sat around playing "winner stays" with the 2 controllers. 

As I was picking up guitar, I remember trying to learn that song and I couldn't quite get the saturated feel and growl of those chords within the song and it confused the shit out of me because in actuality it was a very simple riff, at least, at first look. As it would turn out, this was one of my first introductions to tone and how simply playing thr right notes didn't mean you were playing something correctly. Eddy often gets mentioned for his solos, but man, there's a reason that generations of people after and to this day still chase that rhythm tone. Hell, I'm one of them, hence the love for 5150s.

Still, it would be a disservice to not mention his lead playing. While the tapping thing had been introduced to me early on by Metallica and Ozzy, I'd figured out soon after that Eddy was one of the first big innovators of the technique, and though I never learned it in his style, some of my favorite players took that influence for their own and in turn, influenced me. Players like Ryan Knight, Christian Muenzner, Chris Broderick, Stanley Jordan, Josh Martin, TJ Helmerich, and too many others to name. They're are all innovators of this technique but you bet your ass that Eddy was most likely the reason that most of them chose to pursue those styles.


----------



## mpexus (Oct 10, 2020)

Ben has one of the most educative YT channels that I have found, All his videos have always useful information and I really like how he presents them. His humor makes the viewing experience better IMO... but you if you prefer the same crap everybody does and all sound the same... well that's why we all have different tastes.

About his physical aspect... I dont see his videos based on it... its videos about Guitar and Techniques not Pop Star flavorful of the month shit.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 10, 2020)

My own way of paying my respects.


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 10, 2020)

It's late and I should have been in bed hours ago, but what the hey.

EVH was the first person whom I identified as a child and said "that's who I wanna be when I grow up / that's what I wanna do." I'd listen to my dad's tape copy of 5150 every day when I was 5-7 sorta age, without fail, to the annoyance of my mother. Despite my aspirations of being the next him, Vai or Nuno though, I never had the proper discipline or attention span to learn to properly 'shred'. And I went through phases as you do. 

If your favourite guitarist is any of the aforementioned creative disciples of EVH's (or one of theirs in turn) instead of EVH himself, if anything that's testimony to his importance. 

Another great takeaway from his passing is that he wasn't clinically perfect and he even said that he slightly fucked up the take of Eruption that made it onto record. His playing is about as human as it gets - the humanness of his signature contact with the strings and whammy bar. When you hear EVH, you don't hear a technique, you hear his unique muscle memory, his fingerprint, if you will. Ditto Hendrix. The measure of greatness was never whether you can quadruple track the same guitar part identically, anyway. I take so much fucking solace in that, much as recording and general musical standards may have constantly shifted since Van Halen were in their prime. 

Maybe I'll say some more later. Maybe I'm talking shit but I love penning my thoughts on this guy just to get it off my chest, like everyone else does.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 10, 2020)

I wish I’d known this earlier, but I just discovered that Best of Both Worlds had some new material written with Sammy.

I’m really glad that my VH fever kicked up again a few months ago and has prompted me to discover new material from them whether it be Hagar albums I overlooked because it wasn’t DLR, or even DLR era deep cuts that I also glossed over.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 11, 2020)

Oh, god. Those Sammy songs, the new ones, are dreadful. You aren't messing ANYTHING. Not like Me Wise Magic and Can't Buy This Stuff No More.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 11, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh, god. Those Sammy songs, the new ones, are dreadful. You aren't messing ANYTHING. Not like Me Wise Magic and Can't Buy This Stuff No More.


It's About Time is like a weird fusion of nu-metal, alternative, and classic VH. Up for Breakfast lyrically makes me wanna cry, but is not too bad musically. Learning to See's intro is like Drop Dead Legs 2.0 that's followed with like a weird ballad/heavy section (not sure how to describe it).

So in the wonderful world that is hot takes, they're not entirely bad songs, but I can definitely see why they don't hold up to the originals on Best of VH.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 11, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> It's About Time is like a weird fusion of nu-metal, alternative, and classic VH. Up for Breakfast lyrically makes me wanna cry, but is not too bad musically. Learning to See's intro is like Drop Dead Legs 2.0 that's followed with like a weird ballad/heavy section (not sure how to describe it).
> 
> So in the wonderful world that is hot takes, they're not entirely bad songs, but I can definitely see why they don't hold up to the originals on Best of VH.


Up for Breakfast is just a bunch of horrible sexual innuendos revolving around breakfast. Really questionable stuff. Not sure what Sammy was thinking (I don't entirely blame him, as I feel the entire situation was pretty bad vibes).


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 11, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> I wish I’d known this earlier, but I just discovered that Best of Both Worlds had some new material written with Sammy.
> 
> I’m really glad that my VH fever kicked up again a few months ago and has prompted me to discover new material from them whether it be Hagar albums I overlooked because it wasn’t DLR, or even DLR era deep cuts that I also glossed over.



The later stuff is so superior when it comes to his rhythm playing. The early stuff I call cake VH. Already mentioned Humans Being... the Balance album is one of my fav. And III has some bad singing and some weird experimental stuff (and bad)... but it also has some hidden gems.



Would have been a thousand times better with Hagar - Cherone is just bad on this album, but at least the choruses are still good with MA. There’s actually an awesome video that tears this song apart for having like 17 disjointed rhythms but I like it 

Up for Breakfast has stupid lyrics like every single DLR song but it was awesome live:


----------



## InHiding (Oct 11, 2020)

I wondered what had happened to Cherone when III was released. Am I Ever Gonna Change was one Extreme song I had been digging and then VH III was released and Cherone sounded off. I think III has good songs but the vocals bring it down.


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 11, 2020)

I listened to VHIII for the first time the other day and it's abysmal. It's embarrassing because Extreme are among my favourites. Really hope Cherone is remembered for Extreme (and not just More Than Words) and not being the 'dud' in Van Halen.


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 11, 2020)

(double-post, plz remove)


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 11, 2020)

(double-post, plz remove)


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 11, 2020)

(double-post, plz remove)


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 11, 2020)

What was that cable extender thingy that he was using around VHIII? This, sadly, is the only tour I got to see VH on.


----------



## mpexus (Oct 11, 2020)

NeglectedField said:


> I listened to VHIII for the first time the other day and it's abysmal. It's embarrassing because Extreme are among my favourites. Really hope Cherone is remembered for Extreme (and not just More Than Words) and not being the 'dud' in Van Halen.



VH III is atrocious... and me being someone that doesn't really like Gary's voice... he is/was the weakest link on Extreme (I also think More than Words is as cheesy as it can get). I remember when it came out and I started hearing it I was like... I want my old VH back 

Gary on VH is like Blaze on Maiden but 10 times worse...


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 11, 2020)

mpexus said:


> VH III is atrocious... and me being someone that doesn't really like Gary's voice... he is/was the weakest link on Extreme (I also think More than Words is as cheesy as it can get). I remember when it came out and I started hearing it I was like... I want my old VH back
> 
> Gary on VH is like Blaze on Maiden but 10 times worse...



I think he's a fantastic singer, it just turned out to be a terrible pairing and he didn't bring *his* best to VH. However, that'd be forgivable if the actual songwriting wasn't all meandery and entirely forgettable. Production is a little 'off' too. 

Here's a funny story, around when DLR left in the 80s, among people that Eddie asked to join was Jimmy Barnes. The man behind Working Class Man and of course, that wailing on that Big Enough song.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 11, 2020)

InHiding said:


> I wondered what had happened to Cherone when III was released. Am I Ever Gonna Change was one Extreme song I had been digging and then VH III was released and Cherone sounded off. I think III has good songs but the vocals bring it down.



Yeah there were 3-4 killer songs on III, but Cherone just sounds like he's straining. Somewhere I read an article that talked about how partially the problem was they tried to have him sing in Hagar's range.

My fav article about III was how they had a listening party (I think at EVH's home). Everyone was all excited as there had been a lot of hype. And then when they played the album everyone was just looking around like WTF. But the stories around the issues with that album are legendary:



Because damn this had potential with some good vocals (DLR or Hagar or even Mitch Malloy!):


The singer that could have been...




NeglectedField said:


> I think he's a fantastic singer, it just turned out to be a terrible pairing and he didn't bring *his* best to VH. However, that'd be forgivable if the actual songwriting wasn't all meandery and entirely forgettable. Production is a little 'off' too.
> 
> Here's a funny story, around when DLR left in the 80s, among people that Eddie asked to join was Jimmy Barnes. The man behind Working Class Man and of course, that wailing on that Big Enough song.



Jimmy is a ridiculous singer.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 11, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> The later stuff is so superior when it comes to his rhythm playing. The early stuff I call cake VH. Already mentioned Humans Being... the Balance album is one of my fav. And III has some bad singing and some weird experimental stuff (and bad)... but it also has some hidden gems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Eddie's rhythm playing really shines on the later VH material. The Zero demos are pretty cool, and I think my personal favorite is We Die Bold. Speaking of early VH, I need to go through the Zero demos again and see which ones ended up on ADKOT and if they still hold up all those years later.

Without You isn't a bad song, it just sounds like a poorly produced RHCP/Extreme song. 

As I said before, Up for Breakfast's lyrics are really stupid and I feel like I'm listening to like the first two verses of Everybody Wants Some again.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 11, 2020)

The problem with III aside from the keys and melodies not suiting Cherone's voice is the weird attempts at being "progressive" with the arrangements. Doesn't work.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 11, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah there were 3-4 killer songs on III, but Cherone just sounds like he's straining. Somewhere I read an article that talked about how partially the problem was they tried to have him sing in Hagar's range.
> 
> My fav article about III was how they had a listening party (I think at EVH's home). Everyone was all excited as there had been a lot of hype. And then when they played the album everyone was just looking around like WTF. But the stories around the issues with that album are legendary:



Jesus fuck that album. Glad you linked that video about III. I wasn't expecting to see that Eddie sang on How Many Say I, and I think we all agree that Eddie is a better guitarist than singer.

I sort of agree and disagree with his claim that How Many Say I is the most embarrassing thing Eddie has put out because I feel like the music he put out for Sacred Sin is just a reminder of how bad things were for Eddie in the mid-2000s.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 11, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Jesus fuck that album. Glad you linked that video about III. I wasn't expecting to see that Eddie sang on How Many Say I, and I think we all agree that Eddie is a better guitarist than singer.
> 
> I sort of agree and disagree with his claim that How Many Say I is the most embarrassing thing Eddie has put out because I feel like the music he put out for Sacred Sin is just a reminder of how bad things were for Eddie in the mid-2000s.



Well the producer of III also had a lot of other hits...


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Well the producer of III also had a lot of other hits...




Can't believe they ripped off Costanza's answering machine for this network trash


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 11, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Jesus fuck that album. Glad you linked that video about III. I wasn't expecting to see that Eddie sang on How Many Say I, and I think we all agree that Eddie is a better guitarist than singer.
> 
> I sort of agree and disagree with his claim that How Many Say I is the most embarrassing thing Eddie has put out because I feel like the music he put out for Sacred Sin is just a reminder of how bad things were for Eddie in the mid-2000s.


He met his wife/widow because of Sacred Sin, and was likely pivotal -- along with Wolfy -- in getting him cleaned up.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 11, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Well the producer of III also had a lot of other hits...





That brings back some dark memories...


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 11, 2020)

I like VHIII. You guys can pound sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2020)

Eddie's 2nd to last show he'd play. Played as good as he did during his prime.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 11, 2020)

^ Is it possible to put more than one like on something?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 11, 2020)

Goddamn that beast is howling and screaming like a bitch in heat.

Also, unlike a lot of Ed's understudies, Ed doesn't seem to be pulling a Stewart (from MadTV) in a show off manner. His solos and solo spot were always more of a "check out this crazy ass lick!"


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 11, 2020)

It's been a long year and this week just made it that much longer. Here's my EVH tribute from this afternoon, my first public performance in many years. It's hard to believe that he's gone but it has motivated me to get back out and play.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 11, 2020)

Random, but I'd just like to highlight that Janie has gone through a hell of a year, losing not only Eddie, but also her brother as well apparently. I hope she's hanging in there, and that Wolfy and Valerie are giving her some support and strength.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 12, 2020)

Interesting GW interview with Eddie from 2009 for the EVH Wolfgang


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Goddamn that beast is howling and screaming like a bitch in heat.
> 
> Also, unlike a lot of Ed's understudies, Ed doesn't seem to be pulling a Stewart (from MadTV) in a show off manner. His solos and solo spot were always more of a "check out this crazy ass lick!"



To add to that point that he wasn't trying to show off; dude just looked like he was having fucking fun. Like he's soloing just because he fucking loved do it, not to blow any minds. 



Louis Cypher said:


> Interesting GW interview with Eddie from 2009 for the EVH Wolfgang




I know people love to give Eddie shit after ditching his Marshall rig, but fuck it, I love his tone after he started using the Soldano/Peavey/EVH rigs. Honestly his tone was fucking awesome for the 2007 tour and everything after that. He really knocked it out the park with the EVH 5153. It wasn't the variac'd Marshall, but it was still amazing in it's own right. 

And I actually forgot Matt also worked for EVH. Makes even more sense that he and Wolfie are the heads of the company now.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 12, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Interesting GW interview with Eddie from 2009 for the EVH Wolfgang



Also wanna add this video too. Watching this video out of boredom is what got me back into my Van Halen fever a few months ago.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 12, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know people love to give Eddie shit after ditching his Marshall rig, but fuck it, I love his tone after he started using the Soldano/Peavey/EVH rigs. Honestly his tone was fucking awesome for the 2007 tour and everything after that. He really knocked it out the park with the EVH 5153. It wasn't the variac'd Marshall, but it was still amazing in it's own right.
> 
> And I actually forgot Matt also worked for EVH. Makes even more sense that he and Wolfie are the heads of the company now.


I think both "eras" of his tone were great. In a 2007 issue of GW, it discusses how closely Ed and Matt worked when it came to the EVH brand gear.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 12, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think both "eras" of his tone were great. In a 2007 issue of GW, it discusses how closely Ed and Matt worked when it came to the EVH brand gear.



mind blown - hadn't occurred to me that people didn't like post marshall evh tone


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 12, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> mind blown - hadn't occurred to me that people didn't like post marshall evh tone


His Soldano tone in particular is spectacular, and his 5150 amps aren't bad either.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 12, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> mind blown - hadn't occurred to me that people didn't like post marshall evh tone


Everybody loves and tries to chase the VH1 tone, but Balance's tone is just beautiful.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 12, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Everybody loves and tries to chase the VH1 tone, but Balance's tone is just beautiful.



Agreed - its just a different form of awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 12, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> mind blown - hadn't occurred to me that people didn't like post marshall evh tone



There's a subset of VH fans that haaate everything post-Variac Marshall. But... 



I'm just sayin


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 12, 2020)

I really want my MXR EVH Flanger modded with a momentary switch. That way I can just hold down the button, play the palm mutes, and release it for the chords. That way I don't have to go "click... click. Click... click. Click... click."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I really want my MXR EVH Flanger modded with a momentary switch. That way I can just hold down the button, play the palm mutes, and release it for the chords. That way I don't have to go "click... click. Click... click. Click... click."



I'm actually tempted to do that. I think I have a soft touch switch some where's.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 13, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's a subset of VH fans that haaate everything post-Variac Marshall. But...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin




Tone for days...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 13, 2020)

TGP going on about how "terrible" SS frets are for tone. Weird shit.


----------



## gunch (Oct 13, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> TGP going on about how "terrible" SS frets are for tone. Weird shit.



they huffed each other’s farts so long they developed dementia


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 13, 2020)

I'd rather have tough frets that feel great to bend and slide around on.


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 14, 2020)

My fave axe has SS frets and it plays like butter (whether that has anything to do with SS frets idk). No oxidising either. It's the way.


----------



## Dave Bunker (Oct 14, 2020)

lurè said:


> Fuckin 2020 worst year ever




Just this morning when I opened my computer, I found out that a friend of mine, Eddie Van Halen had just died. What a great loss this is to his family and friends, and the guitar and creative music world.







I think that probably the greatest draw I ever had at a NAMM show was when great rock guitarist Eddie Van Halen, his entourage, including his wife Valerie Bertinelli, visited our booth at several NAMM shows and gave the audience the treat of their live's. It wasn’t five minutes before here came security. No-one could clog an isle, or draw a crowd, faster than when Eddie was power jamming out one of his musical creations. On this occasion he picked up a guitar we had purposely brought to the booth, hoping if Eddie came by as he had before, he would pick it up and wow the customers with it, and yes, that is just what he did. 

After his wonderful mini-concert, maybe only 7-10 minutes here came security desperately trying to empty the Aisle, which now was jammed with at the very least 100's of ecstatic customers. I was as usual mesmerized by his playing, and the applause was enormous. I don’t believe any of the almost instantly gathered crowd ever imagined in their wildest dream that they would see and hear, Eddie Van Halen that day, on the small stage where he warmed all of our hearts with his greatness and generosity. Eddie van Halen was one of the most honest and caring people I’ve known in my many years of music and guitar, truly a very good and sincere man. 

One thing he always told people, even at trade shows, was that the Dave Bunker Touch Guitar was the first-ever tapping/touch instrument, also acknowledging it on his Wikipedia site. I greatly respected Eddie for that.

The picture shown here is the GTX-6s guitar we were featuring that day that he played. His name will always be a legend on that guitar. Eddie was one of my greatest supporters when twice over the years he gave us the honor of a non-scheduled concert at our NAMM (National Association of Music Educators) musical booths.





Eddie's comments were, “WOW! I would have never believed a straight neck could make such a difference.” Why would the neck so change the feel and playing, and the overall sound of a guitar? The instrument Eddie was playing was a prototype I had built just to feel out how artists felt about a straight neck on guitars, individual pickups, tension-free necks, and several other items that were new to this guitar. Pictures are, Jimmy Webster the second tapping artist - The Electronic Mute electronics - The Bunker Galaxy, a 1969 early tapping guitar

Eddies legend can be found on the "Eddie Van Halen" Wikipedia site.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 15, 2020)

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/eddie-van-halen-honored-at-2020-billboard-music-awards/


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 15, 2020)

nice read about interviewing ed https://www.academyofmusic.ac.uk/eddie-van-halen-in-conversation-with-shaun-baxter-1995/


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 15, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> nice read about interviewing ed https://www.academyofmusic.ac.uk/eddie-van-halen-in-conversation-with-shaun-baxter-1995/


It's so mind boggling and crazy to see how much of a mad scientist Eddie is.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## InHiding (Oct 15, 2020)

First time I properly listened to this song. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 15, 2020)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ed...ABDoN5xLCp4GhG5enwm4aJortxkbtNkkk0QGu8_rRtbTM


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 16, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ed...ABDoN5xLCp4GhG5enwm4aJortxkbtNkkk0QGu8_rRtbTM


Man, it's still so surreal seeing this kinda stuff and remembering he's no longer with us.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 16, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Man, it's still so surreal seeing this kinda stuff and remembering he's no longer with us.



He's always with us. If you play rock guitar through a cranked amp, you will hear his influence - whether you know it or not. EVH is in your DNA.


----------



## Dave Bunker (Oct 16, 2020)

Just wanted to say to all of my great, sometimes a little crazy like me, friends, thanks for your responses on Eddie van Halen dies. He was really a great man, and even a greater artist. I wish I'd had more time to visit with Eddie, and to know him better.

Thought I'd send a few pictures of a guitar, I'm building for a new guitar book being written, and a a tapping player I've sold to before. This Bunker ProStar is a multiple,. picking and tapping instrument, featuring 12 individually controlled hex pickups that I think Eddie Van Halen would have loved. I was hoping I could have him see and play it at the next NAMM show if he came by. What a great sound and style Eddie brought to all of us, love him for that forever!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 16, 2020)

Love all the covers...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 16, 2020)

A lovely thread on TGP got necro-bumped recently (for obvious reasons), titled "EVH was an eventual dead-end for electric guitar technique." It contains such gems as:



> Yngwie still represents. Youve got guys who derived from him like michael romeo, jeff loomis, mab, etc.
> 
> Tom quayle, martin miller, marco sfogli are the new breed of top electric players. Definitely fusion style but they owe so much to yjm, almost nothing to evh.



For one, I've never heard of Tom Quayle so much as attempt a rhythm part. His "fusion" style, as vanilla ice cream as it is, might appeal to some hipsters in an artisan frozen yogurt shop, but I'd much rather listen to someone like Chris Poland or Alex Skolnick. The other two dudes, I have no clue who they are. Michael Romeo and MAB aren't exactly something I'd pin on my hat as a sign of being a great influence on guitar. Both are greatly skilled guitarists, for sure, but are very much just using a so-so song as a vehicle for them to shred over in a very Stewart from MadTV sort of way, especially MAB. Jeff Loomis was good in Nevermore, but hasn't done much since. 

Then again, why am I taking the tan cargo shorts and flip flops brigade remotely serious when it comes to their rather interesting -- shall we say -- opinions of a guy who has created an entire portion of the music equipment industry on their own?


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 16, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> For one, I've never heard of Tom Quayle so much as attempt a rhythm part. His "fusion" style, as vanilla ice cream as it is, might appeal to some hipsters in an artisan frozen yogurt shop, but I'd much rather listen to someone like Chris Poland or Alex Skolnick. The other two dudes, I have no clue who they are. Michael Romeo and MAB aren't exactly something I'd pin on my hat as a sign of being a great influence on guitar.



Seems to me that TQ et al are the modern day equivalent of MAB, very influential in the practice space ([email protected]@k MAB's star licks dvd was around the early Morbid Angel house). 
However, lets be honest its some lame attempt to create a yjm/evh bracket, no different than the Lebron or MJ goat wars.


----------



## narad (Oct 16, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Up for Breakfast has stupid lyrics like every single DLR song but it was awesome live:




Without being able to watch the video at the moment, really hoping it's just Hot for Teacher with those two lyrics swapped.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2020)

I liked Unable to See for what it is, and Up for Breakfast grew on me. But man, compared to Respect the Wind/Humans Being, those aren't the Van Hagar swansongs I was hoping for.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 16, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I liked Unable to See for what it is, and Up for Breakfast grew on me. But man, compared to Respect the Wind/Humans Being, those aren't the Van Hagar swansongs I was hoping for.


Those three tunes were GARBAGE. I'm glad Eddie was clean for his son, the band, himself, and his family.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 17, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I liked Unable to See for what it is, and Up for Breakfast grew on me. But man, compared to Respect the Wind/Humans Being, those aren't the Van Hagar swansongs I was hoping for.



Up for Breakfast was great live. Like many of their songs, I think it lends itself to being heard in a stadium more than listening to the album.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 17, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A lovely thread on TGP got necro-bumped recently (for obvious reasons), titled "EVH was an eventual dead-end for electric guitar technique." It contains such gems as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, if you have to put good guitar players down because people on some forum offended you... I don't know what to say.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 17, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Man, if you have to put good guitar players down because people on some forum offended you... I don't know what to say.


Tom doesn't appeal to me, haven't heard of the other two guys, and MAB is greatly skilled, but a showboat and everyone knows it. Michael Romeo is good as well, but I do not find his songs to be anything to write home about, and they serve mostly as a vehicle to shred.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m just getting all misty eyed seeing this generation discover and rediscover VH. 

I’m starting to think no guitarist has meant this much to me just based on how emotional I’ve been. His music has been the soundtrack to my life - it’s been there as long as I’ve been alive.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 17, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> I’m just getting all misty eyed seeing this generation discover and rediscover VH.
> 
> I’m starting to think no guitarist has meant this much to me just based on how emotional I’ve been. His music has been the soundtrack to my life - it’s been there as long as I’ve been alive.


I don't wanna sound like "that" guy, but being a 17 year old who happens to be a big VH fan for about 6 years has been and always will be a fun ride because Eddie along with Randy Rhoads really opened the flood gates for the music I listen to, the gear I use/tone I look for, and were just freaks of nature in their own league. 

I can't imagine how cool it was to be around in the late 70s and early 80s to have the opportunity to see Eddie along with the rest of the guys in their prime and just the crazy impact it had on rock guitarists when the first record came out.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 17, 2020)

I've been reading a crap load about EVH the last couple of weeks, just as my own way to deal with his passing. I used to be obsessed with him, and pre-internet all I could do was read articles or listen to interviews. There is so much more info out there, so I'm learning a tremendous amount. And, as part of that, I've been learning a lot about DLR, too. I have much more respect for him now that I ever did back then. As a kid I was fortunate enough to see both Van Hagar and DLR live. But the back story of DLR, and what he thought of Eddie, and his own bona fides, is really cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 17, 2020)

Anyone know of some good live bootlegs (audio) worth checking out?


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 17, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyone know of some good live bootlegs (audio) worth checking out?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 18, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A lovely thread on TGP got necro-bumped recently (for obvious reasons), titled "EVH was an eventual dead-end for electric guitar technique." It contains such gems as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s TGP, the YouTube comment section of guitar forums. I saw one post earlier this week in regards to Eddie, “He knew 3 chords and played random licks, no big deal”. 

What’s funny is that there’s a Santana thread on there where posters and mods alike started reinforcing the “do not put down other musicians” rule after a bunch of people came in and shit all over Santana. So if the mods like someone, they’ll stop the negative posts, but if they don’t care, anyone can shit on whoever they want.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 18, 2020)

RevDrucifer said:


> So if the mods like someone, they’ll stop the negative posts, but if they don’t care, anyone can shit on whoever they want.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 18, 2020)

RevDrucifer said:


> It’s TGP, the YouTube comment section of guitar forums. I saw one post earlier this week in regards to Eddie, “He knew 3 chords and played random licks, no big deal”.
> 
> What’s funny is that there’s a Santana thread on there where posters and mods alike started reinforcing the “do not put down other musicians” rule after a bunch of people came in and shit all over Santana. So if the mods like someone, they’ll stop the negative posts, but if they don’t care, anyone can shit on whoever they want.


Lol wow. So shit all over Eddie, but not Santana. Cool! Lmao


----------



## narad (Oct 18, 2020)

RevDrucifer said:


> It’s TGP, the YouTube comment section of guitar forums. I saw one post earlier this week in regards to Eddie, “He knew 3 chords and played random licks, no big deal”.
> 
> What’s funny is that there’s a Santana thread on there where posters and mods alike started reinforcing the “do not put down other musicians” rule after a bunch of people came in and shit all over Santana. So if the mods like someone, they’ll stop the negative posts, but if they don’t care, anyone can shit on whoever they want.



The problem is that you're hearing "He knew 3 chords and played random licks, no big deal" and taking it as criticism. On TGP that's a compliment.


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 18, 2020)

I haven’t added to this thread but I’ve been following it closely. When Eddie went it really hit me. I didn’t want to post on the internet about myself and how much this affected me when I know it’s not about me and his family lost a brother, husband, father etc. Now we’re 15 pages in and this thread has become something of a memorial, I would just like to add to it. I’m not a religious person but I want to say if time is infinite I genuinely feel blessed/lucky/thankful to have experienced part of same small slice with the man Eddie Van Halen. My conscious existence was timed right, I was alive at the same time Eddie was playing guitar. I got to see his band on their last tour, I can remember the show, he was a part of my life from the time I was a little kid and had 2 albums to listen to: For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge and Hendrix at Woodstock.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 18, 2020)

So basically it all went down from there. Having those two as your first is a great introduction, but few guitarists, bands, and albums compare.


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 18, 2020)

Seriously, I was off to a good start. I remember my dad playing Back Where It All Began from Allman Brothers and vaguely some pink Merle Haggard cd in the car but I literally had nothing but F.U.C.K. and Hendrix Woodstock in my Sony Discman for years. I would just switch back and forth, it’s the soundtrack to my childhood and the beginning of my teenage years.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m not sure if anyone posted this here yet, but here’s the cover story interview from the 1980 Guitar Player. It’s an awesome interview, and has lots of good information. It made me super happy to see what Ed’s goals where, in terms of making VH is whole life, and seeing how that came true. He was really always striving for authenticity. 

https://www.themightyvanhalen.net/1980/04/01/1980-interview-eddie-van-halen-w-jas-obrecht/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 19, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> I’m not sure if anyone posted this here yet, but here’s the cover story interview from the 1980 Guitar Player. It’s an awesome interview, and has lots of good information. It made me super happy to see what Ed’s goals where, in terms of making VH is whole life, and seeing how that came true. He was really always striving for authenticity.
> 
> https://www.themightyvanhalen.net/1980/04/01/1980-interview-eddie-van-halen-w-jas-obrecht/


If this is the one where he lies about what voltage he sets his VariAC to, it is 90, NOT 140, people! Do not ruin your Marshall Plexi.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 19, 2020)

By the way, I have a Guitar World from 2007, where they go into (relatively speaking) deep dive detail of Eddie's VariAC'd Marshall Plexi. They however do one thing, I think on purpose, though hint that they just lied to you (lie by omission). 

They discuss that Eddie used 20 or 25 watt Celestion Greenbacks. Later, they discuss that they used two SM57s (going from memory on the mic). There is really no reason to mic two speakers that are the same (assuming it is not a stereo or W/D/W type rig). I believe this was a hint to the fact that Eddie used JBL D120s or whatever the fuck they were. Crafty, dastardly bastards, I must say.


----------



## InHiding (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> By the way, I have a Guitar World from 2007, where they go into (relatively speaking) deep dive detail of Eddie's VariAC'd Marshall Plexi. They however do one thing, I think on purpose, though hint that they just lied to you (lie by omission).
> 
> They discuss that Eddie used 20 or 25 watt Celestion Greenbacks. Later, they discuss that they used two SM57s (going from memory on the mic). There is really no reason to mic two speakers that are the same (assuming it is not a stereo or W/D/W type rig). I believe this was a hint to the fact that Eddie used JBL D120s or whatever the fuck they were. Crafty, dastardly bastards, I must say.


Imagine what the guitar world would be like if Eddie never lied in his interviews. Then again, there probably really wouldn't be any sort of mystique Eddie would have like he has had for the past 40 years.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm surprised the Zero Demos haven't been posted yet. These are an absolute gold mine of just raw Van Halen.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 19, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> I'm surprised the Zero Demos haven't been posted yet. These are an absolute gold mine of just raw Van Halen.



Also see WB demos and Demography. There are also 5150 demos, but I haven't really found much for demos after that (OU812, F.U.C.K., Balance, etc).


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 19, 2020)

Thought I'd share this as well. Pretty damn close to the original record in my opinion.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 19, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> There is really no reason to mic two speakers that are the same


Yes I can't think of any reason at all why one might use two identical mics on identical speakers. I certainly can't think of any super famous tones that were definitely done that way. Couldn't have anything to do with an effect beginning with p that EVH is massively associated with.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 19, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Thought I'd share this as well. Pretty damn close to the original record in my opinion.



Still missing the Echoplex preamp, I believe. And the JBLs. If memory serves, according to 2007 Guitar World, there were two 57s used. Missing a little bit of the JBL and preamp special sauce in there.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 20, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Still missing the Echoplex preamp, I believe. And the JBLs. If memory serves, according to 2007 Guitar World, there were two 57s used. Missing a little bit of the JBL and preamp special sauce in there.


I started foaming at the mouth when some of the gear used was incorrect/missing. /s

But in all seriousness though, I think Rick and Johan Segeborn are probably the closest anybody has gotten to the VH1 sound that I know of IMO.


----------



## narad (Oct 20, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Yes I can't think of any reason at all why one might use two identical mics on identical speakers. I certainly can't think of any super famous tones that were definitely done that way. Couldn't have anything to do with an effect beginning with p that EVH is massively associated with.



The MXR "two same mics on two same speakers" pedal wasn't a big seller.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 20, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> I started foaming at the mouth when some of the gear used was incorrect/missing. /s
> 
> But in all seriousness though, I think Rick and Johan Segeborn are probably the closest anybody has gotten to the VH1 sound that I know of IMO.


They both got close. I think some lefty (forget his name) got real close too, and proved (to me, at least) that the missing ingredient, a lot of times, is the Echoplex preamp. Johan proved (again, to me anyways) that the missing ingredient aside from the Echoplex preamp is the JBL speakers. That said, I'm not sure, but I don't quite hear that mixed speaker tone after the first -- or maybe second -- album.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 20, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That said, I'm not sure, but I don't quite hear that mixed speaker tone after the first -- or maybe second -- album.


The difference in tone that Eddie got from the first album to Fair Warning to 1984 is really interesting because the first album is the wall of sound that sounds like you're in heaven, Fair Warning is really beefy, and 1984 to me is the most treble-y to my ears.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 24, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjSzHroCb7BCUokmAyXVKKA


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjSzHroCb7BCUokmAyXVKKA




Once again, anyone who says EVH's post-Plexi tones suck can suck a fat one.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 24, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Once again, anyone who says EVH's post-Plexi tones suck can suck a fat one.



Your post got me to go and listen to a bunch of these isolated tracks, so thanks!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 24, 2020)

Beautiful Girls an instance of DLR doing his Gene impression.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2020)

shadowlife said:


> Your post got me to go and listen to a bunch of these isolated tracks, so thanks!




I will say that yeah, out of all the classic albums, I think VHII has Eddie's best tone. The way the mids are just ***SO*** fucking aggressive and mean. It's so growly.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 24, 2020)

shadowlife said:


> Your post got me to go and listen to a bunch of these isolated tracks, so thanks!



I wish there were more isolated tracks from the Van Hagar era out there.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Oct 24, 2020)

shadowlife said:


> Your post got me to go and listen to a bunch of these isolated tracks, so thanks!




the riff that made me want to play guitar in 1979!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 24, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I will say that yeah, out of all the classic albums, I think VHII has Eddie's best tone. The way the mids are just ***SO*** fucking aggressive and mean. It's so growly.


VHII is my favorite. I like it -- prepare yourself -- more than the first album. That said, I think even the weakest entry from the group from 78-96 (or whenever that first best of came out) is still much more enjoyable, to me, than some bands best works. The band is really skilled, but not so much that it is lacking fun or trying to out clever themselves. Or seem "too cool/smart" for their audience. I get that feeling from a lot of progressive rock and metal groups.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 24, 2020)

I loved Fair Warning and Women’s and Children First, still have the original cassettes from when they first came out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 24, 2020)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I loved Fair Warning and Women’s and Children First, still have the original cassettes from when they first came out.


How much has the tempo and key drifted?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 25, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How much has the tempo and key drifted?


These cassettes are so old that they modulate when played. I’ve since gotten them on CD, but haven’t parted with the cassettes for nostalgia sake.


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 26, 2020)

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...pting_to_capitalize_on_these_awful_times.html


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 26, 2020)

This song kicks all kinds of ass.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 26, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...pting_to_capitalize_on_these_awful_times.html



some bored dudes out there


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 26, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> some bored dudes out there


#316 replying to a tweet by Wolfie that he will NOT be "reuniting" VH with him in his father's place. What a weird idea all of that comment is.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 27, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Yes I can't think of any reason at all why one might use two identical mics on identical speakers. I certainly can't think of any super famous tones that were definitely done that way. Couldn't have anything to do with an effect beginning with p that EVH is massively associated with.



There’s this- https://atoragon.blogspot.com/2014/06/dual-mic-guitar-recording-techniques.html?m=1

Suppose it really depends on what’s going on at the board once those two signals come in. That aspect gets tossed out the window when people start digging into gear used on albums, who knows what the engineer/producer did at the board once the sound hit the mics? 

I also wouldn’t trust much of anything out of Ed’s mouth regarding gear/tone, he was always secretive of what he was using and/or hammered and it’s not like the dude drank lightly.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 27, 2020)

Was thinking that this is also worth adding to this thread.


Wikipedia said:


> As of March 2019, Van Halen is 20th on the RIAA list of best-selling artists in the United States; the band has sold 56 million albums in the States and more than 80 million worldwide, making them one of the best-selling groups of all time. As of 2007, Van Halen was one of only five rock bands with two studio albums that sold more than 10 million copies in the United States and is also tied for the most multi-platinum albums by an American band



All that on top of everything else mentioned in this thread..... Just so insane to think about, and thats mostly stats from the US alone. No one else comes close to accomplishing what Eddie did


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 27, 2020)

One of the things that makes an era precious is the fact that it has and end to it, and I for one totally respect Wolfie’s position on this. Let the era end, and hold onto those memories.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 27, 2020)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=402499317675


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 27, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=402499317675



REALLY hope this is a terrible joke on their part. I've seen Music Farm a lot and their prices are usually very reasonable.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 27, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> REALLY hope this is a terrible joke on their part. I've seen Music Farm a lot and their prices are usually very reasonable.



Hell maybe I’ll sell off a hundred of my guitars and buy it lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 27, 2020)

Not met at 51,500... lmao fuck off.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 27, 2020)

its the free shipping that makes this viable


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 29, 2020)

https://guitar.com/features/artist-...rfection-changed-the-guitar-industry-forever/


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 29, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> https://guitar.com/features/artist-...rfection-changed-the-guitar-industry-forever/



Hahaha, he didn’t leave EBMM because his contract ended. He f*cked Sterling Ball’s wife, according to Valerie Bertinelli in her autobiography. 

I certainly give Ed credit for the superstrat, that’s a no-brainer, and I’ll give him credit for pushing for the 5150 to be really over the top with gain. But the idea that Ed was on a crazed tone search all his life and should be regarded for it is a bit daft to me. The guy was a hardcore alcoholic/drug addict for a long f*ckin’ time and I chalk all the “tone chasing” up to him just being f*cked up and distracted. 

If you read Sammy’s book, Red, he talks about Eddie getting so distracted with his gear that they’d sit in the studio to write and end up going home because Ed wouldn’t stop f*cking with his gear instead of playing. Or how in the middle of Sammy’s solo spot on the ‘04 tour, Ed would all of a sudden decide he needs to change tubes in his heads and would be testing them at full stage volume (turned down in the PA) while Sammy was doing an acoustic tune. They had multiple FOH sound guys on that tour because Ed kept firing them for “f*cking up the sound” when there was nothing wrong at all. It was just Ed being f*cked up. 

I was watching a live vid from that tour the other day and at one point, Ed steps on his wah and doesn’t turn it off, it was stuck in the toe-down position. Sammy walked over to him and was playing around, but pointed at his wah pedal because Sammy could hear it sounding like a wall of ass, while Ed was trying to figure out what was wrong. 

One of his former, short-lived techs, Lonnie, used to post on HRI when it existed. He ended up quitting fairly quickly because Ed was out of control. It was for that ‘04 tour. Ed uses an offset tuning, due to his finger pressure and how heavy his left hand is. When Lonnie showed up, he didn’t know this, or even know the actual offsets. Handed Ed a guitar and Ed went apeshit on him because it wasn’t tuned right. Constant “tone issues” that only Ed could hear but expected everyone else to hear it as well. 

That was right around the same time Dave Friedman posted a pic of Ed’s main EVH head, which was COVERED in these small, round burn marks. Dave diplomatically stated it was from the feet of other amps, but anyone whose been around a crack pipe a couple times knows exactly what those were. 

I don’t mean to totally trash talk/disparage Ed. He’s a f*cking legend and I’m glad he gets the credit he does. But, IMO, that all pretty much stopped after the Peavey 5150 came out. Everything after was a revision of that, for guitars and amps. To have all that sig gear and anyone willing to help him push it further is awesome, but the guy barely did a damn thing after the Cherone album as far as writing goes. A Different Kind Of Truth was all stuff written in the 80’s that was pieced together mainly by Wolfgang.

I’ve seen a video of the 5150 studio with a wall of 2” tape boxes, supposedly being all the stuff he had written over the years, but I’d be willing to bet the overwhelming majority is Ed noodling a riff for a couple minutes and then tweaking his gear. I consider it self-sabotage more than tone chasing. I get carried away sometimes as well, I’ll sit in my studio and get a bug up my ass about the preset I’m using in my AxeFX and then next thing I know, 2 hours have gone by and all I did was f*ck around in AxeEdit while getting no recording done....but then the next day I’ll go in and not allow myself to tweak, just write. 

I dunno, maybe it’s best to just remember the first 15-17 years of his career and forget the last 25.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 29, 2020)

Not is NOT why he uses an offset tuning at all. He uses it because he wants the triads to sound in tune, and will adjust his fingers for other triads when they do not sound in tune.

But yeah, lets base 40 years of Eddie off of how bad off he was in 04. Great idea.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2020)

Just posted. Incredible footage from 1978.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2020)

RevDrucifer said:


> Hahaha, he didn’t leave EBMM because his contract ended. He f*cked Sterling Ball’s wife, according to Valerie Bertinelli in her autobiography.
> 
> I certainly give Ed credit for the superstrat, that’s a no-brainer, and I’ll give him credit for pushing for the 5150 to be really over the top with gain. But the idea that Ed was on a crazed tone search all his life and should be regarded for it is a bit daft to me. The guy was a hardcore alcoholic/drug addict for a long f*ckin’ time and I chalk all the “tone chasing” up to him just being f*cked up and distracted.
> 
> ...



There's no ones and zeros - everyone falls somewhere between Hitler and Jesus. Including Eddie.

Your post was in poor taste.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2020)

For anyone that has never heard these... remastered versions of the Warner Brothers demos from 1977. This is actually one of my fav VH albums.



1. Get the Show on the Road - My fav unreleased VH song... that first verse rhythm.
2. Voodoo Queen - original version of Mean Streets.
3. Babe, Dont Leave Me Alone - very 70's song with a killer pre-chorus/chorus. Should have been on VH1.
4. I Wanna Be Your Lover - Song had potential... lyrics/melody don't seem finalized, but the rhythm is catchy AF. Reminds me of a Hendrix tune (Dolly Dagger era).
5. Light IN the Sky - Hate the cliche opening rhythm, but the verse rhythm is awesome. Sounds like early Whitesnake IMO.
6. We Die Bold - F yeah! Great rhythm ruined by meh DLR singing.
7. Bad Women - Weird, but when the distorted guitar kicks in. Give it 3 listens... I promise this one will grow on you A LOT.
8. Young and Wild - Not a fan of this one at all, especially the singing.
9. Let's Get Rockin' - Classic VH. Could have been a B-side on VH1. Becomes "Outta Space" on ADKOT.
10. Put Out the Lights - Somewhat becomes "Beats Workin" on ADKOT. Great rhythm.
11. Big Trouble - Love this song! Becomes Big River on ADKOT. Good verse rhythm and chorus sounds like Extreme, especially the 10/10 breakdown/solo rhythm at end.
12. She's the Woman - Made it to ADKOT, but I prefer this version. This should have been on VH1. Has the Mean Streets pre-solo rhythm.
13. Gonna Take a Lot of Drugs - WTF? 

More unreleased tracks/versions:
https://ultimateclassicrock.com/unreleased-van-halen-songs/


----------



## rikwebb (Oct 30, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> For anyone that has never heard these... remastered versions of the Warner Brothers demos from 1977. This is actually one of my fav VH albums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've always loved Big Trouble as a track ever since i first heard it, i remember the first time i heard Big River and had to put Big Trouble on after as it felt better as a song to me


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2020)

Ridiculous recording of early 1976 VH, mostly produced by Gene Simmons during the "Zero Sessions":


1. Runnin’ with the Devil – 10/10
2. Let’s Get Rockin’ – 10/10... becomes "Outta Space" on ADKOT.
3. Eyes of the Night – Poor quality live demo. Cool drumming for those that don't realize how amazing AVH is/was.
4. Big Trouble – Killer quality recording! Becomes Big River on ADKOT.
5. House of Pain – demo version, with Metalcore House of Pain" scream 
6. Show Your Love - Live 1976 club version
7. Somebody Get Me a Doctor – original version, killer quality, 10/10.
8. On Fire – Judas Priest?! "Fire!" Killer rhythm guitar for 1976. Especially the pre-solo.
9. Last Night – Becomes Hang 'Em High. Not great singing from DLR. Recorded live from Whisky-a-Go-Go in 1976.
10. We Die Bold – More bad DLR singing. But great song potential. Great drumming and guitar.
11. Put Out the Lights – Becomes "Beats Workin" on ADKOT.


Here is the complete *Van Halen Zero* album, produced by Gene Simmons:


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 30, 2020)

While there's a lesson to be learned from it (drugs are bad m'kay?!) digging up EVH's substance abuse is pointless and cheap. 

In more positive news Tom Morello released a solo EP and there's a brief EVH tribute on it.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 30, 2020)

What is the deal with the Simmons/VH demos? How come they have never had a proper release? Gene will do anything to make a buck which makes me think VH must own them and aren't thrilled with them for some reason. I would love an archival release of these tracks and other things from the vaults.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> What is the deal with the Simmons/VH demos? How come they have never had a proper release? Gene will do anything to make a buck which makes me think VH must own them and aren't thrilled with them for some reason. I would love an archival release of these tracks and other things from the vaults.



The bassist had caught the group when they were still in their infancy, playing the Sunset Strip club circuit, and he offered to put them to tape and consider them for a label deal. “I discovered the band,” he says. “I saw them and signed them and flew them to New York and put them in Electric Lady Studios. They were signed to my company, Man of 1,000 Faces. I produced their 24-track demo — 15 songs — which I still own, and, oh, it has everything from the first record and also faster versions of ‘House of Pain’ and stuff. It’s a lot of cool stuff, but the band just doesn’t want it to come out — you know, the back and forth with [David Lee] Roth complicated matters.”

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...-talks-lost-seventies-van-halen-demos-125202/


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 30, 2020)

Crazy. Those demos sound really solid to me. DLR must be giving Gene a hard time because that is what DLR does. Lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 30, 2020)

Triple-J said:


> While there's a lesson to be learned from it (drugs are bad m'kay?!) digging up EVH's substance abuse is pointless and cheap.
> 
> In more positive news Tom Morello released a solo EP and there's a brief EVH tribute on it.



No.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 30, 2020)

Eh, not sure those Zero demos contain 15 tracks, but perhaps he is also including the 3 he had them play on for KISS/solo demos (which were a major let down and sound like complete dog shit; they were worth about what I paid for them, which was $free.99).


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 30, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> its the free shipping that makes this viable


Would leverage a set of strings too.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 30, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Eh, not sure those Zero demos contain 15 tracks, but perhaps he is also including the 3 he had them play on for KISS/solo demos (which were a major let down and sound like complete dog shit; they were worth about what I paid for them, which was $free.99).


Haha you got those.?.. I remember not being able to afford Kiss any more and moved my 7 or 8 year old self onto other better things.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Would leverage a set of strings too.



If it’s a typical eBay/Reverb seller the ad probably says it comes from a smoke free home too.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Crazy. Those demos sound really solid to me. DLR must be giving Gene a hard time because that is what DLR does. Lol.



Yeah I was quite shocked about how good the production quality was given that I don’t like how Kiss sounds at all. Apparently Gene missed his true calling.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 30, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Haha you got those.?.. I remember not being able to afford Kiss any more and moved my 7 or 8 year old self onto other better things.


I might.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 30, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> If it’s a typical eBay/Reverb seller the ad probably says it comes from a smoke free home too.



Having been around smokers on occasion for more than 5 minutes, you say this like it’s a bad thing.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 30, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Having been around smokers on occasion for more than 5 minutes, you say this like it’s a bad thing.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 30, 2020)

I checked out ADKOT last night and I just wanna say that I was impressed by it.

I really like that some of the tracks are reworked songs from the Zero/WB days and it gives off like a modern VH1 vibe so to speak. She’s the Woman is definitely my favorite song off that album.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 31, 2020)

What could have been...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Hollowway (Oct 31, 2020)

I’ve been listening to VH nonstop this weekend. Mostly DLR stuff (I’m not a Hagar fan). A couple of things that really jumped out at me were:

1) they used a LOT of quarter note triplets.
2) swing and shuffle rhythms were way more prevalent than I remembered. 
3) Michael Anthony did a lot of cool fills high up on the bass. I’m not sure if Eddie specifically wrote those for him (based on this business of them continually taking away his shares of the band and writing credits) or if he just came up with those on his own, after Ed gave him the basic lines. I suspect that was probably the case. At any rate, I didn’t remember hearing so much Mike on there. 

Long story short, EVH was the largest influence on me. But listening the way I did this weekend, it renewed my respect for what they were doing as a band.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 31, 2020)

Another cool gem from the Mitch Malloy days.


----------



## InHiding (Nov 1, 2020)

What did they have against Michael Anthony or were the brothers just so greedy that they didn't want to see him get any money?


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 1, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> I’ve been listening to VH nonstop this weekend. Mostly DLR stuff (I’m not a Hagar fan). A couple of things that really jumped out at me were:
> 
> 1) they used a LOT of quarter note triplets.
> 2) swing and shuffle rhythms were way more prevalent than I remembered.
> ...





InHiding said:


> What did they have against Michael Anthony or were the brothers just so greedy that they didn't want to see him get any money?



They must have hated Jack Daniels.

Michael Anthony is one of the greatest background singers of all time. Go back and listen and you’ll realize almost every great VH chorus is him. DLR is adding vocal fills and lead lines over his vocal melody. That’s why even if you dont like Van Hagar or DLR, when that chorus kicks in it still always sounded like VH. Which is also why I dislike Wolfgang on bass... nothing against his bass skills but he can’t sing a hook like MA.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2020)

InHiding said:


> What did they have against Michael Anthony or were the brothers just so
> greedy that they didn't want to see him get any money?



I'm guessing when tensions kept getting higher in the '90s, Michael would be more on Sammy's side, while EVH and AVH had their own side. And Eddie was... pretty fucking petty and vindictive.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 1, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing when tensions kept getting higher in the '90s, Michael would be more on Sammy's side, while EVH and AVH had their own side. And Eddie was... pretty fucking petty and vindictive.



From what I remember it was exactly this. 

EVH was notoriously difficult to work with. Especially during his alcoholic years. He was supposedly better during the short haired goatee abstinence phase lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> From what I remember it was exactly this.
> 
> EVH was notoriously difficult to work with. Especially during his alcoholic years. He was supposedly better during the short haired goatee abstinence phase lol.



Yep, and during the early-mid 2000s he was a raging alcoholic lunatic. I imagine those ill feelings towards Sammy got worse, and of course spilled over towards Mikey because of it. Not to mention how much touring Mikey did with Sammy in the 2000s. I guess even after he cleaned up in late 2006/2007, he was still bitter about it up until... fucking a decade later.


----------



## InHiding (Nov 1, 2020)

Not sure if this is just a rumor, but I remember reading/hearing somewhere that the reason DLR got the singer position in the first place was because the others were broke and DLR had a PA system.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2020)

InHiding said:


> Not sure if this is just a rumor, but I remember reading/hearing somewhere that the reason DLR got the singer position in the first place was because the others were broke and DLR had a PA system.




https://www.vhnd.com/2014/05/27/the...hy-every-creative-team-needs-an-entrepreneur/

This dude brings that story up


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 1, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.vhnd.com/2014/05/27/the...hy-every-creative-team-needs-an-entrepreneur/



reading the book now, worthwhile read thus far 

vhnd -comment section is something special


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> reading the book now, worthwhile read thus far
> 
> vhnd -comment section is something special



After seeing the shit Wolfie goes though on Twitter, even before his dad died, Van Halen fans scare me.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 2, 2020)

https://www.rollingstone.com/eddie-van-halen-a-special-rolling-stone-tribute/


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 2, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks DLR's new song is terrible? 

I get the meaning of the lyrics, but I'm just speaking objectively about the musicality of the tune.



Louis Cypher said:


> https://www.rollingstone.com/eddie-van-halen-a-special-rolling-stone-tribute/



Great stuff.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 2, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Great stuff.



Its actually a pretty impressive tribute, not what I was expecting at all. 
I'm waiting on all the Guitar mag tributes coming out over the next few weeks. I'll probably buy as many as poss to have as keep sakes


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 2, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Its actually a pretty impressive tribute, not what I was expecting at all.
> I'm waiting on all the Guitar mag tributes coming out over the next few weeks. I'll probably buy as many as poss to have as keep sakes



Yeah I finished reading it and it really brought me right back to my EVH was everything days. Thanks for sharing.

I’m (still) more emotional over Eddie dying than my mom who died of COVID in Sept. Wtf is wrong with me...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 2, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> I’m (still) more emotional over Eddie dying than my mom who died of COVID in Sept. Wtf is wrong with me...


Jesus, I'm really sorry about your mum, especially as it was Covid too. My mum died out the blue a few days after Xmas last year. Grief is a funny old thing aint it. Sure there is an expert explaination as to why Eddie is hitting you hard, shortly after your mum, a way of coping with your mum or something you know.....
Make sure you take care of yourself dude and all the best to you and yours


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 2, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Jesus, I'm really sorry about your mum, especially as it was Covid too. My mum died out the blue a few days after Xmas last year. Grief is a funny old thing aint it. Sure there is an expert explaination as to why Eddie is hitting you hard, shortly after your mum, a way of coping with your mum or something you know.....
> Make sure you take care of yourself dude and all the best to you and yours


----------



## Werecow (Nov 2, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I finished reading it and it really brought me right back to my EVH was everything days. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I’m (still) more emotional over Eddie dying than my mom who died of COVID in Sept. Wtf is wrong with me...



I'm sorry for your loss. There's nothing wrong with you dude. Grief can be really weird and effects everyone in different ways. I lost my girlfriend 3 years ago and it didn't really hit me properly till months afterwards. Ever since then i've had waves of it going and coming back. It's been a really strange ride.
As Louis Cypher said, just look after yourself, and try not to worry too much if nothing happens, or if feelings swing around out of the blue.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 3, 2020)

Werecow said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. There's nothing wrong with you dude. Grief can be really weird and effects everyone in different ways. I lost my girlfriend 3 years ago and it didn't really hit me properly till months afterwards. Ever since then i've had waves of it going and coming back. It's been a really strange ride.
> As Louis Cypher said, just look after yourself, and try not to worry too much if nothing happens, or if feelings swing around out of the blue.



And you my friend also earned a kitten.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 3, 2020)

Ive been trying to play alot of VH lately and watching a lot of stuff/lessons on YT (Liquid Charlie in particular - He has been posting for some time a lot of short VH song part lessons which are excellent + Doug Steele obviously) and, maybe coz I have been to thick to see it, but the importance of triads based on the DGB strings to his songwriting and riffs is ridiculous! Especially that little pull off on the B string from the sus4 to Root, best example is the opening Panama riff. But he uses this everywhere, like the breakdown in Mean Streets... Sure this is prob obvious to most but Ive really only noticed now as I am just main lining VH almost intravenously at the moment


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 3, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Ive been trying to play alot of VH lately and watching a lot of stuff/lessons on YT (Liquid Charlie in particular - He has been posting for some time a lot of short VH song part lessons which are excellent + Doug Steele obviously) and, maybe coz I have been to thick to see it, but the importance of triads based on the DGB strings to his songwriting and riffs is ridiculous! Especially that little pull off on the B string from the sus4 to Root, best example is the opening Panama riff. But he uses this everywhere, like the breakdown in Mean Streets... Sure this is prob obvious to most but Ive really only noticed now as I am just main lining VH almost intravenously at the moment


It's sus4 to a major triad.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 3, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I finished reading it and it really brought me right back to my EVH was everything days. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I’m (still) more emotional over Eddie dying than my mom who died of COVID in Sept. Wtf is wrong with me...



My condolences, man. I read most of your comments so I'm guessing you didn't share this until now. Again.. very sorry for the grief that weighs upon your heart. I completely agree with @Werecow... I've lost almost all of my family and each death strikes you in a different and sometimes surprising way. Please take care and keep your kitty... I've already got one.


----------



## Werecow (Nov 3, 2020)

Kittens for everyone!


----------



## InHiding (Nov 3, 2020)

Carl Brown has been doing VH songs on his youtube channel after Eddie passed. Here's the latest just as an example:


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 3, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's sus4 to a major triad.


Thats what I meant 

Light up the Sky is one of their best off probably my favourite VH album, tho its real close between that and Women and Children First for me


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 6, 2020)

Marko from The Vaticants review/appriciation piece on the three top end Wolfgangs - EBMM/Peavey/EVH. Its long (2nrs) but its timestamped, but its well worth watching, his reviews of gear are always very honest and indepth, plus he is an incredible player too


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 6, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Marko from The Vaticants review/appriciation piece on the three top end Wolfgangs - EBMM/Peavey/EVH. Its long (2nrs) but its timestamped, but its well worth watching, his reviews of gear are always very honest and indepth, plus he is an incredible player too



I only watched for the EBMM, but I gotta say that his opinions on the EBMM have helped change my perspective a bit since those are my favorite out of the 3 EVH signatures.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 6, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Ive been trying to play alot of VH lately and watching a lot of stuff/lessons on YT (Liquid Charlie in particular - He has been posting for some time a lot of short VH song part lessons which are excellent + Doug Steele obviously) and, maybe coz I have been to thick to see it, but the importance of triads based on the DGB strings to his songwriting and riffs is ridiculous! Especially that little pull off on the B string from the sus4 to Root, best example is the opening Panama riff. But he uses this everywhere, like the breakdown in Mean Streets... Sure this is prob obvious to most but Ive really only noticed now as I am just main lining VH almost intravenously at the moment


Yeah, though it’s hard to know if that’s a specific thing to EVH, since those sorts of things are all over ‘80s rock. Lots of stuff from Ozzy, Ratt, etc have that. (And I love the way it sounds, so I’m always paying attention to it.)


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 7, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> reading the book now, worthwhile read thus far



Fun, easy read. 
Had no idea how much the insiders/gate keepers faded them early on.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 7, 2020)

Continuing the legacy... One of my fav users of EBMM Axis and 5150:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 7, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, though it’s hard to know if that’s a specific thing to EVH, since those sorts of things are all over ‘80s rock. Lots of stuff from Ozzy, Ratt, etc have that. (And I love the way it sounds, so I’m always paying attention to it.)


All over 70s rock as well.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 8, 2020)

Love the live version. Song was recorded around 92 BPM but here it’s over 100. The easy-ish solo becomes much harder lol.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2020)

Sort of a weird question, I suppose, but with all of the iconic Eddie photos showing up, with him either in no shirt or his overalls, I’m noticing that the guy is ripped. Anyone know if he worked out? That was before the times people worked out regularly, so I’m guessing it was just good genes. But man, that didn’t hurt his rock god status, that’s for sure. Lord knows I ain’t showing up without a shirt on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Sort of a weird question, I suppose, but with all of the iconic Eddie photos showing up, with him either in no shirt or his overalls, I’m noticing that the guy is ripped. Anyone know if he worked out? That was before the times people worked out regularly, so I’m guessing it was just good genes. But man, that didn’t hurt his rock god status, that’s for sure. Lord knows I ain’t showing up without a shirt on.



Hard to have much body fat on a steady diet of sex, drugs, and cigarettes.


----------



## mpexus (Nov 10, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Sort of a weird question, I suppose, but with all of the iconic Eddie photos showing up, with him either in no shirt or his overalls, I’m noticing that the guy is ripped. Anyone know if he worked out? That was before the times people worked out regularly, so I’m guessing it was just good genes. But man, that didn’t hurt his rock god status, that’s for sure. Lord knows I ain’t showing up without a shirt on.



Some people are just like that.

I very much doubt Iggy Pop does or did any Sport and look at him 20-30 years ago.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Sort of a weird question, I suppose, but with all of the iconic Eddie photos showing up, with him either in no shirt or his overalls, I’m noticing that the guy is ripped. Anyone know if he worked out? That was before the times people worked out regularly, so I’m guessing it was just good genes. But man, that didn’t hurt his rock god status, that’s for sure. Lord knows I ain’t showing up without a shirt on.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Hard to have much body fat on a steady diet of sex, drugs, and cigarettes.



*The skinny on cocaine: Insights into eating behavior and body weight in cocaine-dependent men

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3863945/*


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 16, 2020)

Wolfgang released a single from his album. Tons of footage of him as a baby with Eddie. 
https://metalinjection.net/av/new-m...gle-distance-off-his-solo-project-mammoth-wvh


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 16, 2020)

Kind of expected more from the solo (sorry, but I did). Otherwise, I liked it. You think this'll get TGP to shut the hell up about him not making more music because he "lost it"? I think he didn't do as much later on because he had money and wanted to be with his son.


----------



## mastapimp (Nov 16, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Wolfgang released a single from his album. Tons of footage of him as a baby with Eddie.
> https://metalinjection.net/av/new-m...gle-distance-off-his-solo-project-mammoth-wvh



Very touching video. Wolfie was on Howard Stern this morning and I caught the 2nd half of the interview on my way into work. Before ending the interview, touched on some of the rumors about a reunion w/ Michael Anthony and what he called "the kitchen sink" tour proposal. A synopsis of the interview is up on the Stern site for anyone interested. https://www.howardstern.com/news/20...th-of-his-father-rock-legend-eddie-van-halen/


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 17, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Wolfgang released a single from his album. Tons of footage of him as a baby with Eddie.
> https://metalinjection.net/av/new-m...gle-distance-off-his-solo-project-mammoth-wvh




Nothing more important in this world than being a good father.

Also, I'm gonna need that SSS Wolfgang and EBMM "Danelectro".


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 17, 2020)

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...n-awful-death-grateful-treatment-3-more-years


*Eddie Van Halen's son feeling 'awful' after his death, grateful for treatment that gave them 3 more years*


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 17, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Wolfgang released a single from his album. Tons of footage of him as a baby with Eddie.
> https://metalinjection.net/av/new-m...gle-distance-off-his-solo-project-mammoth-wvh



Cool song! It was quite touching to see how happy Eddie was as a father to be around with Wolfgang. 


USMarine75 said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...n-awful-death-grateful-treatment-3-more-years
> 
> 
> *Eddie Van Halen's son feeling 'awful' after his death, grateful for treatment that gave them 3 more years*


On the other hand, I don't even understand what Wolfgang's done to receive all the negative crap thrown at his way or even why he gets it and not anyone else in the band. Sure, it would've been cool to see new VH music or a new tour, but I feel like that doesn't warrant any good reason to attack Wolfie for it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 17, 2020)

Jeez. Throat cancer. Metastasized to his brain. Motorcycle accident too. Tragic last couple years.

I almost made it through the video without crying. The end scene with them together when you can see EVH was close to the end and then the voice mail got me.


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 17, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Jeez. Throat cancer. Metastasized to his brain. Motorcycle accident too. Tragic last couple years.
> 
> I almost made it through the video without crying. The end scene with them together when you can see EVH was close to the end and then the voice mail got me.



The voicemail was heart-wrenching


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah, I dont think I can watch that.


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 17, 2020)

Matt08642 said:


> The voicemail was heart-wrenching


I haven't been particularly emotional about EVH's death as I've been just stunned more than anything, but the beginning and end especially with the voicemail almost got me going.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 18, 2020)

Yeah, I didn’t think I’d take Eddie’s passing so hard. But, I also didn’t really ever stop to think of how much of an influence he had on me. I got my first guitar - a Kramer, because of him. I got a Jean jacket because I saw him wearing one in an ad.  I got a Van Halen calendar for my birthday one year and tore the pages out and hung them all over my bedroom. And I must have made it pretty obvious to my dad how much I liked Eddie, because he’s been sending me articles (like, he is literally cutting out the newspaper articles about EVH since his death) about him. I was obsessed with him, and his music, for years, but eventually stopped paying close attention in the mid 90s. But now that he’s passed, it’s like I’m suddenly feeling this affinity for all of it again, and it’s weird, because I have not felt that way about any of the other musicians that have passed recently.


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 18, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I didn’t think I’d take Eddie’s passing so hard. But, I also didn’t really ever stop to think of how much of an influence he had on me. I got my first guitar - a Kramer, because of him. I got a Jean jacket because I saw him wearing one in an ad.  I got a Van Halen calendar for my birthday one year and tore the pages out and hung them all over my bedroom. And I must have made it pretty obvious to my dad how much I liked Eddie, because he’s been sending me articles (like, he is literally cutting out the newspaper articles about EVH since his death) about him. I was obsessed with him, and his music, for years, but eventually stopped paying close attention in the mid 90s. But now that he’s passed, it’s like I’m suddenly feeling this affinity for all of it again, and it’s weird, because I have not felt that way about any of the other musicians that have passed recently.


I'm a drummer as well so when Neil Peart died, I didn't take his death too hard since I stopped primarily listening to Rush and moved onto other stuff. Which is funny considering that I used to idolize him for years. As you said, it's weird for me too in that my whole world musically has been revolving around Van Halen more than ever.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 1, 2020)

So far my fav “EVH amp” has been the Soldano HR50+


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 1, 2020)

Never heard the European voltage theory before, good stuff


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 8, 2020)

The first Hagar albums were just fun. 

Had an itch to hear some BnB for some reason this morning. 



Mike's pipes were/are so good, they are the 5th member. 

Also, anyone ever see Sammy and John McAfee in the same room? Hmmm?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## BenjaminW (Dec 9, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> The first Hagar albums were just fun.
> 
> Had an itch to hear some BnB for some reason this morning.
> 
> ...



I was about to comment that OU812 is my least favorite Hagar album and overall second-least favorite (behind VH III obviously), but I went onto iTunes and listened to some of the other tracks that weren't When It's Love and Finish What Ya Started, and I gotta say it's not bad. The only gripe I really had with it was that I felt it's more synth-based than what I normally like for VH.

Update 10 min later: Also checked out some more of 5150 and decided to download the rest of the album as well. Even though people say Van Hagar is pop, there's still some of that classic VH sound in those records.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 12, 2020)

Now the past is over...
... I was cut down much too soon.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 12, 2020)

No words, just tears, and a thankful heart...
TFS. <><—————————<<<<<


----------



## BenjaminW (Dec 14, 2020)

TMZ posted an article this morning revealing Eddie was cremated and had his ashes scattered off the Malibu coast. 

They also got access to his death certificate as well, which surprisingly did not list throat cancer as the immediate cause of death, but instead was a cerebrovascular accident (stroke basically).

Wolfie also said in a tweet that TMZ is "scum".

Sorry for all the blue text, I just wanted to make the thread post a little more organized and not have a pile of links at the bottom.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 15, 2020)

Genius name for a podcast

https://www.dweezilzappa.com/pages/copy-of-runnin-with-the-dweezil

Premier Guitar have posted up the following clips so far:




The Early Years Podcast does look awesome, especially the Vai, Gilbert and Nuno interviews:


dweezilzappa.com said:


> The Early Years -
> 12 exclusive in-depth episodes on the “Big Six” albums that launched Van Halen’s career
> Steve Vai on Van Halen
> Paul Gilbert on Van Halen II
> ...


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 15, 2020)

PSA: if anyone is looking to grab EVH amps or guitars new, do it soon. Randall at Chondro said there are going to be price increases across the board.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 15, 2020)

Dweezil mentioned in a magazine that Eddie, at some point, used a Micro Amp. You could get the MXR Booster, which is an Echoplex pre and Micro Amp with a tone knob all in one.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Dec 18, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> PSA: if anyone is looking to grab EVH amps or guitars new, do it soon. Randall at Chondro said there are going to be price increases across the board.


I hope this is not true or at least not big price jump. I'm looking for 50w steatlh in EU but Thomann is expecting 14 weeks delivery (and I'm checking since June)...and is getting pushed back all the time. If price hike is to big then I'll just have to pass it and have my industry standard 5150 & 6505+. And engls.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 18, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> PSA: if anyone is looking to grab EVH amps or guitars new, do it soon. Randall at Chondro said there are going to be price increases across the board.


For someone who doesn’t follow this stuff, who are Randall and Chondro?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> For someone who doesn’t follow this stuff, who are Randall and Chondro?


He's the owner of Chondro guitars. He deals in a lot of higher end gear. Think midwestern axe palace lol


----------



## manu80 (Dec 18, 2020)

Look at the prices of every EVH/peavey US even korean ones etc, they're insane. Some korean peavey for 1100 euros !!!! yeah sure...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> PSA: if anyone is looking to grab EVH amps or guitars new, do it soon. Randall at Chondro said there are going to be price increases across the board.



After Peavey got so much shit for bringing back the HPs and the EVH camp decrying folks making money off of his death, this just seems to be in poor taste if it's anything more than a slight yearly adjustment.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 18, 2020)

TBF to Peavey from what I read about the new HP's they had planned to annouce and release them when they did long before Eddie unfortunatley passed away, but from a glance its looks like a cash grab as the timing was really bad but the backlash is a bit harsh when you know the full story

Also the prices on used EVH's like on reverb is out of control. I really want one of the lmt edition RBW 2015 Specials, earlier this year one went on guitarguitar for £950 I think it was, another on Reverb was £1100, one seller on reverb in the last month wanted £9k originally for one! he then dropped it to £4500?!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 18, 2020)

A fine tribute this is!


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 18, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> TBF to Peavey from what I read about the new HP's they had planned to annouce and release them when they did long before Eddie unfortunatley passed away, but from a glance its looks like a cash grab as the timing was really bad but the backlash is a bit harsh when you know the full story
> 
> Also the prices on used EVH's like on reverb is out of control. I really want one of the lmt edition RBW 2015 Specials, earlier this year one went on guitarguitar for £950 I think it was, another on Reverb was £1100, one seller on reverb in the last month wanted £9k originally for one! he then dropped it to £4500?!!



Yeah I wanted an EVH LE Sassafras Special. They were $999 new. I didn’t realize they were a small run and sold out after a month. The only one on Reverb was $2k.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 18, 2020)

[/QUOTE] Also the prices on used EVH's like on reverb is out of control. I really want one of the lmt edition RBW 2015 Specials, earlier this year one went on guitarguitar for £950 I think it was, another on Reverb was £1100, one seller on reverb in the last month wanted £9k originally for one! he then dropped it to £4500?!![/QUOTE]


Well right now I think reverb is killing the pre owned market, as people are just insane on prices. Like Gibsons, USA jackson ..never seen those prices so high !


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 21, 2020)

Both EVH (and Samick Saraceno guitars for some reason) prices are out of control. Wishing I didn’t sell some of both earlier in year now.


----------



## sirbuh (Dec 21, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah I wanted an EVH LE Sassafras Special. They were $999 new. I didn’t realize they were a small run and sold out after a month. The only one on Reverb was $2k.



To dream the 2k dream...was not aware it was a small batch, too.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 21, 2020)

Sooooooo many legs movements 
always prefered sammy over DLR. Less crazy but more precise...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2020)

manu80 said:


> Well right now I think reverb is killing the pre owned market, as people are just insane on prices. Like Gibsons, USA jackson ..never seen those prices so high !



This. I'm noticing prices all over the board are going up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 21, 2020)

Higher fees and people desperate for cash, wanting to ring every cent out of gear as possible.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Higher fees and people desperate for cash, wanting to ring every cent out of gear as possible.



It probably has more to do with store inventory being sparse and still riding the wave of his death. It would be silly for sellers to not take advantage if the goal is to make a buck. 

If the stores were packed with EVH stuff folks would just eat the couple extra dollars and go for something new or take advantage of financing, instead the only option is going used, and the easiest option there are the marketplaces that charge something, which tend to also have financing available to soften the blow. 

In a year or two, when things correct there will be a sea of EVH gear available, folks just need to wait, which is easier said than done.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 21, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It probably has more to do with store inventory being sparse and still riding the wave of his death. It would be silly for sellers to not take advantage if the goal is to make a buck.
> 
> If the stores were packed with EVH stuff folks would just eat the couple extra dollars and go for something new or take advantage of financing, instead the only option is going used, and the easiest option there are the marketplaces that charge something, which tend to also have financing available to soften the blow.
> 
> In a year or two, when things correct there will be a sea of EVH gear available, folks just need to wait, which is easier said than done.


They were talking about more than just EVH.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 21, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It probably has more to do with store inventory being sparse and still riding the wave of his death. It would be silly for sellers to not take advantage if the goal is to make a buck.
> 
> If the stores were packed with EVH stuff folks would just eat the couple extra dollars and go for something new or take advantage of financing, instead the only option is going used, and the easiest option there are the marketplaces that charge something, which tend to also have financing available to soften the blow.
> 
> In a year or two, when things correct there will be a sea of EVH gear available, folks just need to wait, which is easier said than done.



I went back through some of my Reverb messages. Buyers offering me $500 for Peavey Wolfgangs and $300 for a NIB Saraceno with case in a rare color.

And FWIW about two years ago GC decided to blow out all used Samick Saracenos for $250. There were around 10-12 that sold for that. Regretting I didnt buy four or five. Current prices are $750-1500.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 22, 2020)

https://reverb.com/shop/kenneth-s-gear-emporium-28

Check out these prices... $15k for a Peavey Custom Shop. Would have been listed higher but sold for around $3500 prior to EVH’s death.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 22, 2020)

should have kept my peavey usa 6 more months...
even "regular" stuff like this morning a LTD DV8 mustaine for 1498 euros ? it was 700 6 months ago...
even a mustaine jackson pro for 1900 euros.....WTF ?
maybe due to people selling because of the pandemic and desperate to grap some cash.... that's insane. I'll list my vandenberg for 2K soon then....


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 1, 2021)

You guys might be getting sick of the tributes, but I really dug this one, so I figured I’d share it with the class....


----------



## r33per (Feb 1, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> You guys might be getting sick of the tributes, but I really dug this one, so I figured I’d share it with the class....




(Dug or digged? Dug or digged?)


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 2, 2021)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/gu...officially-unveils-epic-eddie-van-halen-mural

Few days old but why not, brilliant mural tribute


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 22, 2021)

never saw this before. Wolf playing eruption for his dad


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 22, 2021)

To me, this is the best Eruption tribute so far:


The artist is Thomas J. Yagodinski and he's done a lot of great (and detailed) stop motion animation for Four Stroke Baron. Also check out his unofficial video for Mastodon's "Bedazzled Fingernails."


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 8, 2021)

https://www.rufuspublications.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=134
https://www.rufuspublications.com/rufusbooks/eddievanhalen?product_id=136

EDWARD VAN HALEN by Ross Halfin STANDARD EDITION & GUITAR SLIPCASE EDITION
"*STANDARD EDITION INCLUDING A CLOTH BOUND SLIPCASE*

*Rufus Publications* are pleased to announce the publication of *Edward Van Halen* by *Ross Halfin*, a 356 page celebration of rocks iconic guitar player, a man who changed the way rock music would be played forever. This extensive photo book features many classic and unseen shots chosen by Ross from his personal archive together with an exclusive introduction from Eddie’s friend and fellow player *Tony Iommi*. Respected journalist Mark Blake provides a career essay on Van Halen's hugely successful career. This large 356 page book features hundreds of unseen photos from the bands first trip to the UK through to the Sammy Hagar era.

"Sabbath were making the Cross Purposes album, and we were doing a song called Evil Eye. I suggested Eddie have a go. He played it with us and started doing all the guitar parts and solos. I still have a recording of it somewhere, which we may put out at some point in the future. “ Tony Iommi from his introduction.

This high end, beautifully printed and bound book with its own cloth slipcase is a perfect celebration of the life of one of rock’s most celebrated innovators. The book measures 240mm x 345mm and is printed on 170gsm art paper.

*THIS IS A PRE-ORDER AND WILL SHIP EARLY JUNE 2021.*"

Expensive but I think I may need this book


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 8, 2021)

Holy crap, that price...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 12, 2021)

My fav VH album & 2 of my fav songs off it
Russ Parrish is so good..... also that B&W Charvel Satchel model behind him is gorgeous


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 12, 2021)

Long live EVH.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 12, 2021)

Wow, Lexxi actually recorded bass for a song, let alone two? I figured he primped his hair while Jean Beauvoir did everything.

EDIT: Michael didn't do the Gene Simmons impersonation ad libs. Booooo, Michael! BOO!


----------



## BenjaminW (Mar 15, 2021)

Good read incase anyone hasn't seen it from DiMarzio's website on the development of the Axis pickups.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 15, 2021)

@BenjaminW That was a great read, thanks


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 16, 2021)

https://www.vhnd.com/2021/03/15/wol...rding-academys-brief-tribute-to-father-eddie/

Sad tbh the Grammy's paid so little respect to Eddie, but then Rock & Metal have never been taken serisouly by any award show tbh. As usual though Wolfgang is brilliant with his comments on it. Nuno's post on it, he really lets rip!


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 1, 2021)

Shows just how great EVH was in the era before ProTools, autotune, and quantizing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 1, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Shows just how great EVH was in the era before ProTools, autotune, and quantizing.



Barf. Fucking ruins that song.


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 19, 2021)

Euge gets some pretty euge Eddie tones here.



Why are Europeans so good at this, whereas Americans still seem to have so much trouble with this shit? Johan and Euge get pretty fucking close. (Close enough for rock n roll, anyways. If you really gotta have that last 5%, you're too concerned with sounding like someone else instead of like yourself.)


----------



## BenjaminW (May 19, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Euge gets some pretty euge Eddie tones here.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Europeans so good at this, whereas Americans still seem to have so much trouble with this shit? Johan and Euge get pretty fucking close. (Close enough for rock n roll, anyways. If you really gotta have that last 5%, you're too concerned with sounding like someone else instead of like yourself.)



Euge has slowly become a favorite of mine. When he gets into the more modern EVH tone (basically the Live Right Here, Right Now tone), it sounds amazing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 19, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Euge has slowly become a favorite of mine. When he gets into the more modern EVH tone (basically the Live Right Here, Right Now tone), it sounds amazing.


It sounded pretty amazing throughout. The 1987x and 800 could've used a bit of tweaking, but it was in the Jake E. Van Ratt-kken neighborhood. The 6505, 5150, 6505+ were are pretty killer with relatively minor differences. The Iridium was pretty good.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 12, 2021)

One of my fav VH rhythms. And that tone. Imagine what that sounded like in the room. 



https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/new...elease-in-newly-unearthed-5150-studio-footage


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 13, 2021)

Great video @USMarine75 , Eddie is supreme even just messing around. Example:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 13, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Euge gets some pretty euge Eddie tones here.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Europeans so good at this, whereas Americans still seem to have so much trouble with this shit? Johan and Euge get pretty fucking close. (Close enough for rock n roll, anyways. If you really gotta have that last 5%, you're too concerned with sounding like someone else instead of like yourself.)




There's a lot more than 5% that goes into trying to sound like Eddie. I'm not going to lie, my rig is like 90% using what Eddie used, but it's like Airbourne and AC/DC. It just sounds very heavily influenced by it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 13, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> There's a lot more than 5% that goes into trying to sound like Eddie. I'm not going to lie, my rig is like 90% using what Eddie used, but it's like Airbourne and AC/DC. It just sounds very heavily influenced by it.


They are 95% of the way there; the other 5% is trying way too hard to be someone else, when you should be yourself.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 13, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They are 95% of the way there; the other 5% is trying way too hard to be someone else, when you should be yourself.



I've tried the 6505 with Ed's settings, and the pedals to go with it, I'm either doing something very right or wrong because I still don't sound like him.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 13, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> I've tried the 6505 with Ed's settings, and the pedals to go with it, I'm either doing something very right or wrong because I still don't sound like him.


Good. Sounding like someone else is a waste of the time it takes to learn to play guitar.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 13, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Good. Sounding like someone else is a waste of the time it takes to learn to play guitar.



To an extent it's a waste of time...I figured out the Jake E Lee thumb thing when I was trying to figure out how the hell to play Eruption just based off tabs. I managed to make it in in between all the guitar rags that worshiped Eddie and the Youtube videos that explained that tapping was a thing.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2021)

Pete always delivers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 13, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Pete always delivers.




The Rewind VHII and EVH Frankies were there.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 21, 2021)

For anyone that hasn't seen this gem:



"I listened to more progressive music. Alex like straight ahead rock n roll. Dave was into disco. For real. Together it made a soup."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 21, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> For anyone that hasn't seen this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> "I listened to more progressive music. Alex like straight ahead rock n roll. Dave was into disco. For real. Together it made a soup."



Apparently, Eddie took a lot of inspiration from Be-Bop Deluxe's Bill Nelson (along with Clapton, Blackmore, etc. that gets mentioned more often).


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 27, 2021)

Idk where the hell to put this, but this involves Eddie so I might as well put it here.

So I went to Guitar Center today just to get some more strings/picks, and met this guy in the Platinum room named Billy Ray Conley who said he's Sterling Ball's cousin through Ernie's wife. Came in with like a $6k Santa Cruz acoustic and spent like a half hour or something like that talking about gear. Point is, he's legit.

Anyways so where Eddie comes in, he'd brought up some stuff about how Ernie Ball used to cheat on his wife, so I eventually brought up that the reason I'd heard that Eddie left EBMM for Peavey was because he'd cheated on Valerie with I think Sterling's wife. His response was that the real reason Eddie left was because he basically wanted EBMM to start producing more of his guitars so that others could play them, and they said that they're the kind of company that wants to take their time producing stuff and ensure that's good quality as opposed to a company like Fender that can churn out thousands of guitars a week. 

TL;DR: Met Sterling Ball's cousin at Guitar Center who said Eddie left EBMM over production rates rather than because Eddie had an affair with Sterling's wife. Not the most exciting post on this thread, but like I said, I figured I'd share it here because it involved Eddie.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 27, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Idk where the hell to put this, but this involves Eddie so I might as well put it here.
> 
> So I went to Guitar Center today just to get some more strings/picks, and met this guy in the Platinum room named Billy Ray Conley who said he's Sterling Ball's cousin through Ernie's wife. Came in with like a $6k Santa Cruz acoustic and spent like a half hour or something like that talking about gear. Point is, he's legit.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that was Eddie's story, so if this dude is correct, then Eddie was shooting and it wasn't a work. His VHIII period with Peavey was weird because he was using single coils and P90s, which I don't think he used much before or after (at least on record and live).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 27, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Idk where the hell to put this, but this involves Eddie so I might as well put it here.
> 
> So I went to Guitar Center today just to get some more strings/picks, and met this guy in the Platinum room named Billy Ray Conley who said he's Sterling Ball's cousin through Ernie's wife. Came in with like a $6k Santa Cruz acoustic and spent like a half hour or something like that talking about gear. Point is, he's legit.
> 
> ...



Eh, if there's anything I've learned in all my years "in the industry" you can't really take anything the Ball family says at face value. 

Good folks, like genuinely nice people, but they certainly enjoy "embellishing", especially if they can throw in some ad copy.


----------



## narad (Jun 27, 2021)

Why would Sterling Ball of all people have a wife hot/seductive enough for Eddie Van Halen to cheat on his own wife? Not that I've seen pictures of any of these people.


----------



## BenjaminW (Jun 27, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Pretty sure that was Eddie's story, so if this dude is correct, then Eddie was shooting and it wasn't a work.


Makes way more sense to leave a company over production disputes rather than over an affair of all things.


Spaced Out Ace said:


> His VHIII period with Peavey was weird because he was using single coils and P90s, which I don't think he used much before or after (at least on record and live).


That era of Wolfgangs look pretty cool with the single-coils and P90s tbh.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jun 27, 2021)

Man I remember buying VHIII back in the day and Without You totally holds up. That’s a good tune with a cool video, and Gary Cherone doesn’t get enough credit for having the balls to try and fill the shoes he did, and I’m talking Dave AND Sammy. I caught VH on the ‘04 tour and even though Eddie wasn’t in the greatest shape at the time they sounded great! I guess there was a lot of behind the scenes drama with Michael Anthony going on but you couldn’t tell from the show at all, they all looked like the best of friends on stage. Eddie always seemed like a really nice guy from interviews and it looked like he really enjoyed what he did. Makes you wonder what went on behind closed doors to cause all the singer drama.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 27, 2021)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Man I remember buying VHIII back in the day and Without You totally holds up. That’s a good tune with a cool video, and Gary Cherone doesn’t get enough credit for having the balls to try and fill the shoes he did, and I’m talking Dave AND Sammy. I caught VH on the ‘04 tour and even though Eddie wasn’t in the greatest shape at the time they sounded great! I guess there was a lot of behind the scenes drama with Michael Anthony going on but you couldn’t tell from the show at all, they all looked like the best of friends on stage. Eddie always seemed like a really nice guy from interviews and it looked like he really enjoyed what he did. Makes you wonder what went on behind closed doors to cause all the singer drama.


Gary was a misguided manager's belief that, "Well, like... Extreme is sorta just a slightly funky version of Van Halen, so... can't we just like, put their singer in Van Halen?" Mitch probably would've fit the period better, but Eddie did way too much with regards to arrangements, and even some lyrics (what the hell?), so the album was bork'd from the start. 

Plus, Eddie was going through a very weird period, and likely taking something he shouldn't have touched at all. He had a similar look to someone who was a friend of the family, and had drug and health issues. That's likely why Eddie wasted 5 years, looked like shit at a red carpet event, was totally unreliable for a number of years, etc. Drinking and/or cocaine was not his issue during this period.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 27, 2021)

You talkin' bout hairon?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 27, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> You talkin' bout hairon?


Nope, ain't talkin bout heroin. I'm referring to meth. He has definite meth face in that angry, bitter MTV interview with his brother.

His anger issues, samurai hair antics, wearing rotten clothes and boots that are held together by duct tape instead of threads, fucking with his hair until the brush is tangled in it, trying to break windows in a plane that is flying, causing a scene backstage, being obnoxious to strangers, unable to stop fucking with stuff when you're supposed to practicing, etc. are all pretty spot on for weirdo tweeker behavior.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 28, 2021)

https://www.vhnd.com/2021/06/27/listen-van-halens-never-before-heard-in-the-studio-1991-interview/

Dec '91 interview with the band after a free concert in Dallas. VHND warns its NSFW due to the language


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 28, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Idk where the hell to put this, but this involves Eddie so I might as well put it here.
> 
> So I went to Guitar Center today just to get some more strings/picks, and met this guy in the Platinum room named Billy Ray Conley who said he's Sterling Ball's cousin through Ernie's wife. Came in with like a $6k Santa Cruz acoustic and spent like a half hour or something like that talking about gear. Point is, he's legit.
> 
> ...



The story about production issues is what I also heard back in the day (I had friends at the Meridian MS shop). There were always the rumors about Mrs Ball (phrasing). But supposedly EVH would go into stores and they didnt have any Wolfgangs in stock. And EVH said he was told they were backlogged a year out and that was the breaking point for him. He specifically went with Peavey (instead of PRS who also made a Wolfgang prototype) because of their CNC music factory that could pump out as much product as stores could order.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jun 28, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> https://www.vhnd.com/2021/06/27/listen-van-halens-never-before-heard-in-the-studio-1991-interview/
> 
> Dec '91 interview with the band after a free concert in Dallas. VHND warns its NSFW due to the language




A lot of people hate on the Van Hagar era and I don’t get it at all. I’m 33, I’ve been into Van Halen for about 25 years. I started off listening to the Dave Era even though Sammy was in the band at that time. Once I hit about 12-13 I was completely obsessed, I had every album back in the days when you actually had to go to the store and buy them lol. There were a few years where the only bands I listened to were Metallica, Blink-182, and Van Halen. I think Sammy was a much better singer even though Dave may have been a better showman. The style did definitely change, but I don’t think it was all necessarily a bad thing. That was the era that gave us the 5150 and the Wolfgang shape. Those two things alone, namely the 5150, I think changed the scene forever. Eddie not only was an incredibly talented and inventive player, he came up with a lot of stuff we take for granted today. His contributions to the Floyd Rose, hell, even putting a humbucker in a Strat were also big time game changers. I’m sure someone would have done some of these things eventually, but Eddie did it first and ran with it and I think it’s safe to say we all have him to thank for it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 28, 2021)

I dug the Cherone record, but the fan reaction against Gary meant that there was no shot that the band would continue with him.


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 28, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> The story about production issues is what I also heard back in the day (I had friends at the Meridian MS shop). There were always the rumors about Mrs Ball (phrasing). But supposedly EVH would go into stores and they didnt have any Wolfgangs in stock. And EVH said he was told they were backlogged a year out and that was the breaking point for him. He specifically went with Peavey (instead of PRS who also made a Wolfgang prototype) because of their CNC music factory that could pump out as much product as stores could order.



I’ve never heard about the PRS guitar but I looked it up and found some good shots if anyone else is interested in seeing it:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2021)

He got a lot of guitars around this time from various brands. Fender, PRS, EBMM, and I even think he got an Alvarez. 

Apparently the original EBMM he got was actually based on the Silo guitar. With some tweaks to the body that made it similar to the eventually-released Luke.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jun 28, 2021)

Oh my god that PRS is amazing! Flame maple headstock even, gorgeous. That neck heel looks ridiculous though. I can only imagine the asking price for that if it ever came up for sale.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 29, 2021)

That is the first PRS that I would consider playing. Put it in production and call it the PRS ART-D1.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jul 3, 2021)

I always forget this scene even though it’s my favorite guitarist featured in my favorite movie. Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## John (Jul 3, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> I’ve never heard about the PRS guitar but I looked it up and found some good shots if anyone else is interested in seeing it:
> 
> View attachment 94997
> 
> ...



That actually looks nice despite with the chunky neck heel. It would make for an interesting what-if, if that took off as a production model.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 7, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Nope, ain't talkin bout heroin. I'm referring to meth. He has definite meth face in that angry, bitter MTV interview with his brother.
> 
> His anger issues, samurai hair antics, wearing rotten clothes and boots that are held together by duct tape instead of threads, fucking with his hair until the brush is tangled in it, trying to break windows in a plane that is flying, causing a scene backstage, being obnoxious to strangers, unable to stop fucking with stuff when you're supposed to practicing, etc. are all pretty spot on for weirdo tweeker behavior.



Back when HRI was still a forum, Dave Friedman posted one of Ed’s 5153’s he was working on; it had a shitload of little brown circles all over the top of it. Anyone who has been around crack/meth knew exactly what they were. Dave was diplomatic and tried saying it was marks from stacking heads on top of each other but….hahah…no.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 7, 2021)

FWIW, I’m 99% sure I heard about the affair with Ball’s wife after reading Valerie’s book.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 7, 2021)

RevDrucifer said:


> Back when HRI was still a forum, Dave Friedman posted one of Ed’s 5153’s he was working on; it had a shitload of little brown circles all over the top of it. Anyone who has been around crack/meth knew exactly what they were. Dave was diplomatic and tried saying it was marks from stacking heads on top of each other but….hahah…no.


If it was a 5150 III, then this was likely after he got clean (probably because of his son), which he refused to talk about in GW (even though he promised to later). Do you have any photos of this?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jul 7, 2021)

It’s seems a lot of creative people also have a higher susceptibility to addiction problems. I was really bummed during that era because I was a huge fan and assumed they’d never tour again. The ill fated reunion tour with Sammy was actually a really good show, Eddie played very well that night. It was the only time I saw Van Halen, when they got back with Roth I didn’t pay much attention. All the singer drama kinda put me off, and to be honest I always liked Sammy better. He really is a much better singer and he just seems like a super cool dude. After Eddie died I gave ADKOT a true listen and that really is a great album. I’m glad Wolfie made the push for that album to happen, we at least got one more killer album from them, even though it wasn’t quite the same without Mikey. I’m kinda disappointed I didn’t get more into it when it came out, would have been cool to see Eddie again live back on top. He had a rough couple years there, but at the end it seemed he really cleaned up and got his shit together. I was hoping to catch them again some day, at least in this day and age pretty much every concert is on YouTube with high quality footage.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 7, 2021)

I love all of Roth's strange phrases and stuff, like "mousewife to momshell," as it's very hilarious.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jul 8, 2021)

Oh don’t get me wrong, I’m not a DLR hater by any means. Very entertaining guy, a true showman. Caught him on Rogan a few weeks ago, hilarious as usual.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 8, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I love all of Roth's strange phrases and stuff, like "mousewife to momshell," as it's very hilarious.



I fcuking love Dave so much! momshell, genius! LOL!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 13, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> I fcuking love Dave so much! momshell, genius! LOL!



Tattoo was the only song I liked off of ADKOT. Killer rhythm and the singing was catchy as hell (and I'm a Hagar guy). 

Speaking of Dave... Surprised he was more in tune than I expected lol.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 13, 2021)

Maybe it's just me. ...but the non tuned version is so much better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Maybe it's just me. ...but the non tuned version is so much better.



Because you're getting Steve Perry vocals from a vocalist that's known for being the antithesis of Steve Perry.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because you're getting Steve Perry vocals from a vocalist that's known for being the antithesis of Steve Perry.


Guacamole bowl.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 14, 2021)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/eruption-conversations-with-eddie-van-halen

"A new Eddie Van Halen biography entitled Eruption: Conversations With Eddie Van Halen will be published by Hachette next month.
Due October 5, the book has been written by Brad Tolinski and Chris Gill who – as former editors of Guitar World and Guitar Aficionado, respectively – spent a huge amount of time speaking directly to the legendary guitarist. 
The new book sees the authors pool over 50 hours of unreleased interview material with Eddie Van Halen, as well as additional discussions with the likes of Tony Iommi, Steve Lukather and Steve Vai, who reflects on the challenges of tackling EVH’s parts while playing with David Lee Roth."

Def pre ordering this one


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 6, 2021)

Can’t believe it’s now been a year.

Still feels like it was yesterday I heard about his death.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## jco5055 (Oct 6, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Can’t believe it’s now been a year.
> 
> Still feels like it was yesterday I heard about his death.



same, It makes sense in that if someone quizzed me when he died I'd go "oh it was in October 2020" but it feels like yesterday


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 6, 2021)

... a year? Man. It doesn't feel that long ago.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 6, 2021)

Dunno where the last 12 mths have gone. Been alot of VH on Planet Rock today.... always bittersweet to hear now


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 7, 2021)

This gem was finally posted. FYI yes the performance was pre-recorded and lip-synced. I can’t remember but I think it was an Italian TV requirement or something. But all of the tunes from this show were great. This one was lost for awhile. Enjoy!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 7, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> This gem was finally posted. FYI yes the performance was pre-recorded and lip-synced. I can’t remember but I think it was an Italian TV requirement or something. But all of the tunes from this show were great. This one was lost for awhile. Enjoy!



Italy requires you to dub everything, so it wouldn't be surprising for them to make a band on TV be "play" to canned audio.


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 7, 2021)

Fools is such a banger.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2021)

Leviathus said:


> Fools is such a banger.


Fools is hard as nails. The intro solo is just blazing. For me, Women and Children First gets overlooked too much considering its got tracks like Fools, Everybody Wants Some!, Take Your Whiskey Home, And the Cradle Will Rock & prob the two best "deeper" tracks on any VH album - Romeo Delight & In a Simple Rhyme. Just Eddie at his very very best on those two tracks


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 7, 2021)

My favorite Roth album is Women and Children First


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 7, 2021)

Who wants to rank all the albums? I am thinking about it, but its hard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 7, 2021)

WACF, FW, and DD are great records.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 7, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Who wants to rank all the albums? I am thinking about it, but its hard.


I'll do my favorite to least favorite:

VH1
1984
VH2
FUCK
Balance
5150
ADKoT
OU812
Fair Warning
WaCF
DD
VH3

I know Fair Warning and WaCF are good albums and I like them, it's still to damn hard for me find a good spot for them.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 7, 2021)

It's really hard to rank em! 
This is my first stab at it, I thought the best way was to base it on what I have and do listen to the most: (Warning it is top loaded with Roth era I'm afraid!)
VH1
WCF
VHII
FUCK
1984
FW
DD
5150
OU812
Balance
ADKoT
VHIII


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 7, 2021)

I dunno... this is what I have right now.

VH1
WCF
1984
FW
VH2
5150
Diver Down
OU812
FUCK
VH3
Balance
ADKOT


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm probably one of the few who wouldn't rate the first album as #1. 

VHII
FW
WACF
VH
1984
DD
ADKOT

FUCK
OU812
5150
Balance


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 7, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm probably one of the few who wouldn't rate the first album as #1.



You also forgot about our kid Gary.


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 7, 2021)

Tried can’t do it, but, 1. FUCK 2. WaCF.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 7, 2021)

Necky379 said:


> Tried can’t do it, but, 1. FUCK 2. WaCF.



Unlawful at one? Wow. That's an interesting choice.


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 7, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Unlawful at one? Wow. That's an interesting choice.


Probably more of a timing thing. I understand why people would put other albums above it but it’s the Van Halen I grew up on and my favorite.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2021)

Fair Warning will forever be #1 for me


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 7, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Unlawful at one? Wow. That's an interesting choice.



I'd put it there, too. F.U.C.K. was my first concert ever, where I met my future guitar teacher for the first time, and my first concert t-shirt. There's a significant nostalgia boost for me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 7, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fair Warning will forever be #1 for me



I'm inclined to agree. I often try to rank between the first 4 albums, and 1984, but it's usually a blur and depending on mood. But I do notice Fair Warning always seems consistently my favorite. At one point WACF was the lowest of the 5, but every time Romeo Delight goes on it jacks back up. Diver Down only slightly loses from top 5 due to half of the album wasted on covers. 

For Van Hagar, I liked the FUCK album the most. All the interesting stuff Ed was doing at 5150 were more refined here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm inclined to agree. I often try to rank between the first 4 albums, and 1984, but it's usually a blur and depending on mood. But I do notice Fair Warning always seems consistently my favorite. At one point WACF was the lowest of the 5, but every time Romeo Delight goes on it jacks back up. Diver Down only slightly loses from top 5 due to half of the album wasted on covers.
> 
> For Van Hagar, I liked the FUCK album the most. All the interesting stuff Ed was doing at 5150 were more refined here.



I always said that Fair Warning is where Eddie really showed off that rhythm guitar stank. So much fucking groove. 

FUCK is definitely a great album too. Probably the best from that era. If FUCK had Aftershock it would have been, no contest, the best Van Hagar album.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Unlawful at one? Wow. That's an interesting choice.





Necky379 said:


> Probably more of a timing thing. I understand why people would put other albums above it but it’s the Van Halen I grew up on and my favorite.



I was the same way. FUCK was my intro to VH. And my best friend and fellow guitarist growing up always referred to DLR era as ‘cake Van Halen’. So I was biased against it. I’ve been a Van Hagar fanboi for what 30 years lol. But I just recently came around to appreciating DLR era. I’ve had everything including the VH0 demo on repeat lately. Plus with getting some Peavey and EVH guitars out of storage and buying a bunch of new EVH stuff I’m back into it 100%.

It used to be something like this:
Humans Being (single)
Me Wise Magic (single)
Balance
Fuck
5150
Fair Warning
OU812
VH1
WACF
VH3
VH0
VH2
… [big gap] …
Diver Down
ADKOT

crazy I know. Plus there are a bunch of songs on VH3 that I absolutely LOVE. That album prob has more play than all but Balance and FUCK. But most of what I’ve been listening to this go around is DLR era. Example VH2 is above any Van Hagar stuff for the moment. Although Sammy live is amazing. His live version of Jump is awesome.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

As a change up…. My most listened to tracks:

Don’t Tell Me What Love Can Do
Mean Street
Right Now
Poundcake
Jump
Humans Being
Dirty Movies
Summer Nights
Runaround
Top of the World
Seventh Seal
Me Wise Magic
Cabo Wabo
Man on a Mission
In n Out

just looking at play counts lol.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

Sorry for multiple posts but this just dropped…


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm a little surprised at all of the middling to full-love for 1984. To me it was the MTV Jump The Shark end to the Roth era. So much more interesting output before and after. No argue, just an observation.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 8, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm a little surprised at all of the middling to full-love for 1984. To me it was the MTV Jump The Shark end to the Roth era. So much more interesting output before and after. No argue, just an observation.



If you like the Hagar years, you probably dig the synths of this DLR album as well.


----------



## Nonapod (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah, I'm guilty of being a bit of a Van Hagar fan due to my age as well. But I really enjoy the DLR era too, it just took me a bit longer to sort of "discover" it and really dig into it. I now appreciate VH1 and VH2 a great deal more than I may have years ago, and I currently rate VH1 as the best album. I think "Atomic Punk" may actually be my favorite VH song. 

The DLR era was defintely more bombastic and raw (excluding 1984 I suppose). The Hagar era was more poppy and polished. Both have their appeal.


----------



## yan12 (Oct 8, 2021)

I have said it for years. What made EVH the greatest guitar player of all time was his relentless pursuit to translate what he heard with those magical ears and his fearless approach to failure. If he failed, so what he learned along the way. Although many, many guitar players PLAY incredible music on the guitar, Eddie CREATED music on the guitar. Hendrix is the only close one to EVH in that regard, at least IMHO. Eddie could play piano but couldn't create on piano...he understood exactly how guitars were put together and he exploited every inch, every mm, every string, nut, bar, peg...didn't matter. Had he jumped into the bay of a grand piano and started tapping all those strings...well I could have called it creation!

So pick any era you like for song structure and hook, but on each and every song there is a creation or a hidden gem for a guitar player to find. He was a gift.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 8, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> If you like the Hagar years, you probably dig the synths of this DLR album as well.


Not entirely


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Not entirely



Not a fan of Michael McDonald are you?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 8, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Not a fan of Michael McDonald are you?


I'll take Musicquarium for $800 Alex.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'll take Musicquarium for $800 Alex.



He wrote “I’ll Wait” synth riff but Eddie didn’t credit him. Prob figured that’s since he wrote Thriller solo and rearranged the rhythm parts for a free case of beer MacDonald could bugger off…


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 8, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> He wrote “I’ll Wait” synth riff but Eddie didn’t credit him. Prob figured that’s since he wrote Thriller solo and rearranged the rhythm parts for a free case of beer MacDonald could bugger off…



That's great history right there. Had never heard that about I'll Wait but did here more or less the freebie Thriller contribution.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> That's great history right there. Had never heard that about I'll Wait but did here more or less the freebie Thriller contribution.



So much crazy history. Apparently he hated the Bumblebee guitar. Never played right and he couldn’t get the tone right so he barely played it. Never on album and only a few times live. Eventually buried it with Dimebag because they were friends and he had commented he loved it. Yet it’s one of the most beloved and copied of his. Think about it - they made a $25k ‘78 Bumblebee Replica of a guitar he hated! Not to mention Charvel Art and now EVH Yellow/Black Striped Series. 

Everyone thinks he recorded the first three albums with the Black/White striped that became Frankie, but everything without a trem was the Ibanez destroyer with either Ibanez stock pickup, or a hand rewound and potted Gibson PAF from an LP, or later an Sd 78. Then he chopped the guitar up with a saw and turned it into the Shark. He hated the tone after (maybe wood does matter because chopping of 50% made him hate the tone lol) and went back to using the Frankie and others after that. And the Frankie had so many neck and pickup changes through the years.

Also everything for first three albums was written on a Fender Bandmaster head through the Marshall 412 cab using the External Speaker Out so he could keep volume down and not anger his mom with “those cat noises” lol. This was before he discovered the Variac to lower his volume.

Almost all of the first three albums songs were finished and had been played out extensively in LA clubs before 1978. That’s why the VH0 demo was so good.

Im trying to remember the one about him tuning 3 guitars to specific chords and then taping them to the table so he could strum them for the three chords in an intro.

Too many stories…


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 8, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> So much crazy history. Apparently he hated the Bumblebee guitar. Never played right and he couldn’t get the tone right so he barely played it. Never on album and only a few times live. Eventually buried it with Dimebag because they were friends and he had commented he loved it. Yet it’s one of the most beloved and copied of his. Think about it - they made a $25k ‘78 Bumblebee Replica of a guitar he hated! Not to mention Charvel Art and now EVH Yellow/Black Striped Series.
> 
> Everyone thinks he recorded the first three albums with the Black/White striped that became Frankie, but everything without a trem was the Ibanez destroyer with either Ibanez stock pickup, or a hand rewound and potted Gibson PAF from an LP, or later an Sd 78. Then he chopped the guitar up with a saw and turned it into the Shark. He hated the tone after (maybe wood does matter because chopping of 50% made him hate the tone lol) and went back to using the Frankie and others after that. And the Frankie had so many neck and pickup changes through the years.
> 
> ...


there's an article on reverb about him/ the 3 guitars story. He used 3 airline guitars clamped to specific chord for Learning to See on Best of Both Worlds because his tele he originally wanted to use wasn't cutting it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's an article on reverb about him/ the 3 guitars story. He used 3 airline guitars clamped to specific chord for Learning to See on Best of Both Worlds because his tele he originally wanted to use wasn't cutting it.



Thanks! I had heard about it years ago and then just saw it somewhere recently and couldn’t remember. Good catch!


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 8, 2021)

Gonna start grain filling a monster slab of northern ash tonight.

Yo Ed!!


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 8, 2021)

Man. Still missing Ed. I heard Alex is doing the last few dates with DLR as a farewell before entering retirement.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Man. Still missing Ed. I heard Alex is doing the last few dates with DLR as a farewell before entering retirement.



Wonder if Mike will join them or if there's still bad blood between him and Alex.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 8, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wonder if Mike will join them or if there's still bad blood between him and Alex.



My guess is bad blood. But Hagar and MA have been doing a lot lately. They even have their own joint IG page now lol. 

https://instagram.com/vanhagarotherhalf?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 9, 2021)

That will be a huge shame if Mike doesn't get a call for those last couple of shows with Dave and Alex, or he turns them down, especially as they are both retiring after. That would be a really fitting end just for the 3 of them to sign off like that together.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 9, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Man. Still missing Ed.


Yeah, same mate


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 20, 2021)

^ amazing seeing a fellow finger picker rocking EVH. JJN is amazing! And that he’s rocking one of Eddie’s actual Kramers! 


^ huge Koch fan. Please keep in mind he wasn’t influenced by EVH so his renditions are just by ear. That said this gave me a guitargasm.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 21, 2021)

Koch can play his ass off. He def put his own spin on that!


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Oct 21, 2021)

Greg's a beast, and I feel like he needs to do an album on that guitar. I love him with a Tele, but this needs to be explored a little further.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Oct 21, 2021)

Watched the JJN video, and now I think Greg's album should be a duet with the two of them playing those guitars.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 21, 2021)

Watched the Jared video, that Kramer 5150 is such an iconic guitar, reminds me of so many good VH memories, like watching Live Without a Net over and over and the Guitar World cover/interview & poster when Eddie was named guitarist of the decade for the 80's. Pretty much cut every picture of him and the guitars out to stick up on my bedroom wall


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 21, 2021)

Ya know what's fun?

Having a dedicated half step down 9-42 (or 9-40) guitar around to play VH stuff. It's like "whoa! that's it"!


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 21, 2021)

BigViolin said:


> Ya know what's fun?
> 
> Having a dedicated half step down 9-42 (or 9-40) guitar around to play VH stuff. It's like "whoa! that's it"!



My main guitar is a half-step down setup with 9-46 (D-Tuna is too floppy with 42).


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 21, 2021)

I hadn't played 9's for years, even in standard so it was pretty eye opening. Yeah, Unchained gets a little crazy with a 40.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 21, 2021)

BigViolin said:


> I hadn't played 9's for years, even in standard so it was pretty eye opening. Yeah, Unchained gets a little crazy with a 40.



I take the path of least resistance when it comes to strings. When in standard or a half-step down, I go with 9s. In D Standard, I go with 10s. They work for me, but I have a lighter touch. Some guys will pull them out of tune just making chords, but I take advantage of that to add some vibrato to voicings.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 21, 2021)

Almost all of my guitars are in E-flat. Just sounds better. And I use 9-46 or 9-42 because my likes are big bends and my dislikes are buying new strings.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 21, 2021)

Btw anyone else old enough to have used the beginning of Unchained to tune to C#-ish or Drop-C#-ish? I didn’t have my first tuner until a couple years ago lol.

I think we also used Blackened by Metallica for E standard. It was one of the songs off AJFA….


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 21, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Btw anyone else old enough to have used the beginning of Unchained to tune to C#-ish or Drop-C#-ish? I didn’t have my first tuner until a couple years ago lol.



The old US dial tones were A440. That was my tuner growing up!


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 21, 2021)

I used both 9s and 10s, but I'm pretty much at this point thinking of fully switching to 9.5's.

I have them on my Strats, but haven't put them on the rest of my guitars including my Wolfgang which would make my D-Tuna less floppy as @ArtDecade says.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 21, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> I used both 9s and 10s, but I'm pretty much at this point thinking of fully switching to 9.5's.
> 
> I have them on my Strats, but haven't put them on the rest of my guitars including my Wolfgang which would make my D-Tuna less floppy as @ArtDecade says.



You must use 9-40 on the Wolfgang or somewhere a kitten gets punched in the face. Unless you’re playing KSE. Then carry on.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 21, 2021)

Btw just a reminder…


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 21, 2021)

Just push play.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2021)

Louis Cypher said:


> Watched the Jared video, that Kramer 5150 is such an iconic guitar, reminds me of so many good VH memories, like watching Live Without a Net over and over and the Guitar World cover/interview & poster when Eddie was named guitarist of the decade for the 80's. Pretty much cut every picture of him and the guitars out to stick up on my bedroom wall




Eddie got his Steinberger fixed up by Jeff Babicz, because he apparently planned on breaking it out again. Really sad nothing came out of it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Eddie got his Steinberger fixed up by Jeff Babicz, because he apparently planned on breaking it out again. Really sad nothing came out of it.



Last he used it was Me Wise Magic and Fire in the Hole iirc.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 21, 2021)

I'd really like a guitar with a trans trem.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 21, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> I'd really like a guitar with a trans trem.



Yeah but then you can’t play any shows in North Carolina.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 21, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah but then you can’t play any shows in North Carolina.



Worth it.


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 21, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah but then you can’t play any shows in North Carolina.


You play guitar in the bathroom? How does it not smell like shit?


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 22, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> You play guitar in the bathroom? How does it not smell like shit?



Covers up for my playing…


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 22, 2021)

Anyone around these parts a good melody writer and can cop a decent DLR or Hagar? 

I have 10 originals - EVH sounding (and tbh Whitesnake and one AIC). I’ve also reached out to some actual high-end talent to guest on solos and such (big name YT studs). But I need to have some quality product before they’ll put their name to it. For comps think Girl Gone Bad and House of Pain era rhythmically. I’m also open if any of you would like to guest. In the end I’ll be fronting legit $$$ to make this a professional production old dudes with long hair driving 1986 IROCs with T Tops can be proud of. 

I’m in southern VA otherwise these days I’m sure we can do online.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 27, 2021)

One thing worth mentioning is Ed doesn't completely avoid the 'black keys' during the bulk of the song. I think the video overall is good, though.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 14, 2021)

https://www.vhnd.com/2021/12/13/lis...-eddie-van-halen-authors-exclusive-interview/

Interview with Brad Tolinski and Chris Gill about their book Eruption: Conversations with Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 20, 2021)

New Euge video is out


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 20, 2021)

ESP EVH guitars


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 20, 2021)

Tl;dw version: ESP was ghost building stuff for Kramer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Tl;dw version: ESP was ghost building stuff for Kramer.



Yep. IIRC George Lynch's relationship started with ESP because he was previously using Kramer and they had that connection.


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Tl;dw version: ESP was ghost building stuff for Kramer.



I mean, isn't that their entire history? ESP I thought was just partscasters of other companies that fit together and then rebadged under their own name even thought it wasn't their own official product. Then they moved into producing their own stuff and become an independently designed guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 20, 2021)

MFB said:


> I mean, isn't that their entire history? ESP I thought was just partscasters of other companies that fit together and then rebadged under their own name even thought it wasn't their own official product. Then they moved into producing their own stuff and become an independently designed guitar.


I'm not sure, but I believe ESP were ghost building the other way around. (ie, others were using them to build for them, and slapping a logo, such as Kramer, on it.) At any rate, ESP were not the only company making stuff for Kramer. I believe ESP made the Dragon for EVH, didn't they?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 20, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep. IIRC George Lynch's relationship started with ESP because he was previously using Kramer and they had that connection.


I think EVH sort of worked the other way around. My memory is that I read somewhere they had made the Dragon for him, and then he went to Kramer, possibly because of ESP/Kramer making a couple necks for him, and then going from there.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 20, 2021)

MFB said:


> I mean, isn't that their entire history? ESP I thought was just partscasters of other companies that fit together and then rebadged under their own name even thought it wasn't their own official product. Then they moved into producing their own stuff and become an independently designed guitar.



Kramer was the king of partscasters. I guess it is odd to think that they outsourced to another company for partscasters.


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not sure, but I believe ESP were ghost building the other way around. (ie, others were using them to build for them, and slapping a logo, such as Kramer, on it.) At any rate, ESP were not the only company making stuff for Kramer. I believe ESP made the Dragon for EVH, didn't they?





ArtDecade said:


> Kramer was the king of partscasters. I guess it is odd to think that they outsourced to another company for partscasters.



Yeah, I might have it backwards between Kramer or ESP being the OG Partscaster company before establishing themselves as an entity; I know it was one of them, and both USA branches were out of NJ so that doesn't make it any more easy to remember


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 20, 2021)

MFB said:


> Yeah, I might have it backwards between Kramer or ESP being the OG Partscaster company before establishing themselves as an entity; I know it was one of them, and both USA branches were out of NJ so that doesn't make it any more easy to remember


I think Kramer had an exclusive deal for Floyd Rose bridges. I am curious if ESP had access to that or what. Kramer had a different locking bridge design in use, but basically that fell apart because the designer essentially wasn't receptive to the idea of fine tuners by Eddie. After that, Kramer seemingly shitcanned em, contracted Floyd, and even "made" him a signature guitar. All because he was receptive to the idea of fine tuners.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2021)

In the US pretty much everyone was using ESP made bodies and necks: Kramer, Schecter, Pensa-Suhr, etc. If it was a bolt-on super Strat in the 80's, they made at least a part of it. Back then the machinery for making guitar bodies and necks at scale was very, very big and expensive and you just didn't have the amount of people used to running them, we're talking multi-carvers, copy-carvers, 3 way mills, etc. outside the big legacy brands like Gibson or Fender, so you either bought your stuff in from ESP (or later, brands like Warmoth or Mighty Mite) or you did it entirely by hand, which were shops like Jackson.

That's one of the reasons a lot of the brands that came about around then share headstocks and certain design cues. One customer would order something and then ESP would turn around and sell it to another shop.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 20, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> ESP EVH guitars



Interesting!!!

I see that you have the Eddie Van Halen Funko as your avatar. That's awesome. I'm gonna try and get one when they become available next year.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 21, 2021)

ESP- Extra Strat Parts


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 21, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> ESP EVH guitars




Since these were limited, could they be considered ESP EVH LTDs?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 21, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Since these were limited, could they be considered ESP EVH LTDs?



And were they USA or MIJ?


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 21, 2021)

Love this guy's videos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2021)

Comparing it to my favorite song from Balance...



He nailed it. Very very fucking close.

EDIT: I'm not familiar with Eddie's '90s rig. Did he use the SD-1 as a lead boost or as an always-on boost? I recall James Brown said that Eddie used to complain about his tone being a bit too wooly and muddy at times when he had the OG 5150, which is why he developed the mods to tighten up the amp, which eventually became the 5150II.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Comparing it to my favorite song from Balance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Euge used the SD-1 at all.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't think I ever recall reading an interview with Eddie referencing an SD-1 and I am also pretty sure I've never seen one on his board. Is this something new?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> I don't think I ever recall reading an interview with Eddie referencing an SD-1 and I am also pretty sure I've never seen one on his board. Is this something new?





Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't think Euge used the SD-1 at all.



Was curious because it's shown in both of Euge's rig diagrams and he doesn't exactly explain what Eddie does with it because of broken Finnglish.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was curious because it's shown in both of Euge's rig diagrams and he doesn't exactly explain what Eddie does with it because of broken Finnglish.


I believe he puts on screen what he is using, such as adding the Flanger onscreen when he kicks it in and out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I believe he puts on screen what he is using, such as adding the Flanger onscreen when he kicks it in and out.



Welp nevermind then, guess Eddie didn't use it much then. 

Find it interesting he phased out any kind of boost (EQ, OD, etc) in later rigs. Guess it wasn't needed since the 5153 introduced a third channel. 

So fucking hard to find information about anything EVH gear-related between 1998 - 2004.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp nevermind then, guess Eddie didn't use it much then.
> 
> Find it interesting he phased out any kind of boost (EQ, OD, etc) in later rigs. Guess it wasn't needed since the 5153 introduced a third channel.
> 
> So fucking hard to find information about anything EVH gear-related between 1998 - 2004.


He used an MXR Micro Amp during the Roth era according to Dweezil. I think he started phasing much/all of it out because of the Schaffer.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2021)




----------

